# Ensidia



## Greeki (25. November 2008)

Gildenhomepage

So wird zukünftig die neue Gilde heißen.
Mal schaun ob sie das erreichen werden was sie sich versprechen. Interessantes Projekt jedenfalls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (25. November 2008)

auch wenn ich ihnen den erfolg durchaus gönne, finde ich das sie sich viel zu wichtig nehmen. das liest sich als ob das ein tief greifendes ereignis ist. Das ist doch nur ein Spiel!
ich versteh ehrlich gesagt auch nicht warum man sowas sponsort, aber ok ich bin auch kein reicher ölscheich^^


----------



## palfrun (25. November 2008)

Ich finde das Projekt interessant, und der Name ist btw auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (25. November 2008)

palfrun schrieb:


> Ich finde das Projekt interessant, und der Name ist btw auch nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



echt? du bist der erste den ich das sagen höre, aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXavieXx (25. November 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> echt? du bist der erste den ich das sagen höre, aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klingt wie schlechter sex -> würde an eine Sonnenbank-Kette denken oder so... find den Name schrecklich und das Projekt sowieso. Haben die doch nur gemacht damit beide gemeinsam die  Worldfirstkills bekommen...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (25. November 2008)

Ist doch kein schlechter Name, hat irgendwas stylisches - wie das Logo. Aber mir solls egal sein^^


----------



## Eddishar (25. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> auch wenn ich ihnen den erfolg durchaus gönne, finde ich das sie sich viel zu wichtig nehmen. das liest sich als ob das ein tief greifendes ereignis ist. Das ist doch nur ein Spiel!
> ich versteh ehrlich gesagt auch nicht warum man sowas sponsort, aber ok ich bin auch kein reicher ölscheich^^


Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso es sowas wie Fußballvereine gibt. Trotzdem ist es wohl der erfolgreichste Sport in Deutschland ... liegt wohl an den unterschiedlichen Meinungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> Gildenhomepage
> 
> So wird zukünftig die neue Gilde heißen.
> Mal schaun ob sie das erreichen werden was sie sich versprechen. Interessantes Projekt jedenfalls.
> ...



Liest du keine buffed.de-News? SKANDAL! *G*
Nein - also erm .. ich mein...ach halt.. *g* Annette hat mich verwirrt, wir hatten ja "nur" das mit dem komischen Datum.


----------



## xXavieXx (25. November 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Liest du keine buffed.de-News? SKANDAL! *G*
> Nein - also erm .. ich mein...ach halt.. *g* Annette hat mich verwirrt, wir hatten ja "nur" das mit dem komischen Datum.



Skandal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varccars (25. November 2008)

Wenn der 1.April wäre würde ich ja gerne Lachen, aber in diesem Moment könnte ich ehre Weinen.
Ich hoffe ehrlich, dass der Rest der WoW- Spieler, diese selbst verliebten Wi..er einfach ignorieren.


----------



## xXavieXx (25. November 2008)

Varccars schrieb:


> Wenn der 1.April wäre würde ich ja gerne Lachen, aber in diesem Moment könnte ich ehre Weinen.
> Ich hoffe ehrlich, dass der Rest der WoW- Spieler, diese selbst verliebten Wi..er einfach ignorieren.



Lass denen (Ensidia) doch ihren Spaß ^^


----------



## Bengram (25. November 2008)

Ich hoffe inständig, dass diese Gilde je 2 Tage nach neuem Content-Patch wieder arbeitslos ist und so auch normale Spieler (z.B. meine Wenigkeit) in den Genuss der neuen Raidinstanzen kommen, ohne gleich 4 Abende pro Woche opfern zu müssen. 

Man darf gespannt sein, welchen Weg Blizzard wählen wird.


----------



## sTereoType (25. November 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso es sowas wie Fußballvereine gibt. Trotzdem ist es wohl der erfolgreichste Sport in Deutschland ... liegt wohl an den unterschiedlichen Meinungen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das stimmt wohl, ich allerdings würde auch keinen fußballspieler hohrende summen zahlen weil er ein fußball spielt. allerdings versteh ich das sich dafür sponsoren finden weil es genug menschen sehen damit sich werbung lohnt.
bei wow seh ich diesen aspekt nicht wirklich. zumal hat die ziel gruppe meist kein eigenes einkommen (nein ich meine nicht hatz 4 sondern taschengeld etc). und ich hoffe doch demnächst keine werbeaufdrucke auf meiner rüstung sehen zu müssen


----------



## Falania (25. November 2008)

wie sag ich immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in 10jahren interessiert das keinen menschen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja diese leute da leben echt nur fürs jetzt aber wers nötig hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Achja wenn sich selbst die TopGilden beschweren das der Conten zu easy ist xD


----------



## Tidra-on (25. November 2008)

Sind die jetzt im Fernsäääähnnn?

*kopfschüttel*


Also Dinge die die Welt...

Moment...

"Die ewige Wacht Ticker*

Eine der grössten Casual Horde Gilden "Troublemakers" löst sich auf...

Update: Der grösste Teil findet sich unter dem neuen Name "Geisterbären" wieder zusammen....Der Gilden/Raidverbund mit dem Zirkel des Kil`jaeden bleibt erhalten....

Und jetzt zu den wichtigen News....

Was war nochmal mit wem?


----------



## Chest (25. November 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Moment...
> 
> "Die ewige Wacht Ticker*




Jaja, es gab kein anderes Thema heute.. : )


----------



## Bellthane (25. November 2008)

Also ich finde das Projekt auch interessant und finde den Namen auch nicht schlecht. Wenn es stört, dass so etwas in den News ist, soll diese halt ignorieren. Wenn zb beim Fußball nur von den Stars aus England und Spanien gesprochen wird und nicht vom heimatlichen Fußballverein beschwert sich auch keine Sau.

Hab mir auch durchgelesen, was auf dieser Seite steht und finde, dass der Typ das komplett Recht hat.


----------



## o0Salcin0o (25. November 2008)

Paar Tage nach Addonrelease schon alles clear? Hmm, grundsätzlich hätte ich nichts dagegen, aber die rauben einem irgendwie die Vorfreude. Weg mit den gesponsorten 24/7 zockern! *hust* 

Hoffe da kommt noch was nach, woran auch die zu knabbern haben.


----------



## Impostor (25. November 2008)

naja
wenn sich solche Aufregen das WoW zu leicht geworden sein soll, weil die das durch haben
das ja wie wenn ein F1-Fahrer beschwert dass das gewonnene Rennen vom Polo-Cup zu leicht war


und der Name, naja
der erinnert irgendwie so spontan an den Neuen Opel


----------



## Monyesak (25. November 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> naja
> wenn sich solche Aufregen das WoW zu leicht geworden sein soll, weil die das durch haben
> das ja wie wenn ein F1-Fahrer beschwert dass das gewonnene Rennen vom Polo-Cup zu leicht war
> 
> ...



*zustimm* ^^


----------



## Lari (25. November 2008)

Bad players, also die, die WoW wie ein Hobby spielen...
Klingt für mich sehr hochnäsig. Najoa, Power-Gamer gabs un gibts überall.
Fail of the Lich King, weil die den Content rushen konnten. Kleiner Ego-Trip? ^^ Sollen sich nicht beschweren, eher ein anderes Hardcore-Spiel suchen.
WoW ist Mainstream, und Mainstream bedeutet Casual. Da sollen sie mit leben und sich mit World Firsts brüsten, aber nicht erwarten, dass Blizzard wegen ihnen und anderen PowerGamern das Spiel ändert. Viele sind glücklich damit, wie es ist.

Vielleicht wird man die PowerGamer-Seuche ja endlich mal los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altbier (25. November 2008)

Morgähn!

Bin auch der Meinung, dass man so etwas nicht wie etwas großartiges, neues, wunderbares und vor allem erhabenes darstellen sollte. Allerdings die Leute in solchen Gilden schlecht zu machen kann es auch nicht sein. WoW hat nunmal seine Power-Gamer und jeder definiert Spaß ein wenig anders. Für die Jungs und Mädels von Ensidia besteht der Spaß halt daraus, durch den Content durchzurennen. Für Dich und mich bedeutet Spaß etwas ganz anderes. Leben und leben lassen eben. Es gibt ja auch genug Leute die Speed-Runs durch Super Mario oder Monkey Island machen/gemacht haben. Sobald sowas aber zu stumpfem Nachplappern und blinder Verehrung führt, ist es nur noch lächerlich. Hat etwas von Schafen oder Lemmingen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße,
Berrgo


----------



## HGVermillion (25. November 2008)

Hört sich mehr wie eine neue Nvidia Grafikkarte an als nach einer Pro Gamer Gilde. Da lässt sich über den Geschmack des Namens wirklich streiten.


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Bad players, also die, die WoW wie ein Hobby spielen...
> Klingt für mich sehr hochnäsig. Najoa, Power-Gamer gabs un gibts überall.
> Fail of the Lich King, weil die den Content rushen konnten. Kleiner Ego-Trip? ^^ Sollen sich nicht beschweren, eher ein anderes Hardcore-Spiel suchen.
> WoW ist Mainstream, und Mainstream bedeutet Casual. Da sollen sie mit leben und sich mit World Firsts brüsten, aber nicht erwarten, dass Blizzard wegen ihnen und anderen PowerGamern das Spiel ändert. Viele sind glücklich damit, wie es ist.
> ...



Ohje wie ignorant jetzt werden die Casuals die 4 Jahre geflamed ham das sie mit ihren 1-2 Stunden am Tag nix reisen auch noch großkotzig weil Blizzard ihnen alles recht gemacht hat und WoW zum Krüppel gemacht ham. Die sollen nicht rumheulen und Blizz wird wow nicht wegen den ändern???? Tja Casuals hams ganz genauso gemacht und für die ham seis gemacht also können auich treue Kunden ihre Kritik äußern weil sie World of Warcraft wieder haben wollen und World of Casualcraft deinstallieren wollen -.-


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Ohje wie ignorant jetzt werden die Casuals die 4 Jahre geflamed ham das sie mit ihren 1-2 Stunden am Tag nix reisen auch noch großkotzig weil Blizzard ihnen alles recht gemacht hat und WoW zum Krüppel gemacht ham. Die sollen nicht rumheulen und Blizz wird wow nicht wegen den ändern???? Tja Casuals hams ganz genauso gemacht und für die ham seis gemacht also können auich treue Kunden ihre Kritik äußern weil sie World of Warcraft wieder haben wollen und World of Casualcraft deinstallieren wollen -.-





Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Das WoW was wir hier vorfinden wurde von casuals zu dem gemacht was es ist. Durch ständiges rumgeheule der content sei ihnen zu Zeitlastig aber wollen trotzdem alles sehen. 
Hier meine Damen und Herren sehen wir das ultimative Beispiel für puuren egoismus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja nur so nebenbei .. wens net interessiert aber dennoch was hier reinpostet ist ein Heuchler und sollte sich mal am kopp fassen wieso er meint es würde irgendjemanden interessieren ob das Thema euch interessiert oder nicht. 
Gleiche Leute sind die welche den Vielspielern Hochmut und Eitelkeit vorwerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarcz (25. November 2008)

und loooooooooooooooos geht das flammen gegen die bösen "Süchtigen" oder die "casualverliebten" Leute von blizzard und die Leute die von ihren 100 Freunden erzählen die der WoW Sucht verfallen sind, sind sicher auch schon fleissig am schreiben.
enjoye!



> Hört sich mehr wie eine neue Nvidia Grafikkarte


sign


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Das WoW was wir hier vorfinden wurde von casuals zu dem gemacht was es ist. Durch ständiges rumgeheule der content sei ihnen zu Zeitlastig aber wollen trotzdem alles sehen.
> Hier meine Damen und Herren sehen wir das ultimative Beispiel für puuren egoismus.
> 
> 
> ...



Nun ja, auch wenn man gegen solch merkwürdigen Pathos immer schwer ankommt.
Betrachten wir es doch mal nüchtern mit Zahlen (die ich der Einfachheit mal ein bisschen runde, aber das passt schon)

also wir haben so ca. 8 Millionen Kunden.

Davon heulen 6 Millionen sie hätten es gerne einfacher (ich Egoistenschwein übrigens auch!) 1,5 Millionen ist es egal und 500.000 heulen es ist zu einfach.

So da sich Blizzard aber natürlich der reinen Lehre verschrieben hat, interessieren sie sich für die 6 Millionen gar nicht (Geld was ist das schon, nix als schnöder Mammon) und werde das Spiel so machen wie die 500.000 das wollen...........oder vllt DOCH NICHT. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke das Gejammer der Pros resultiert einfach aus der Erkenntnis, dass sie sich ein neus Spiel suchen müssen. 
WoW ist mehr denn je ein Casual Game. Pech gehabt Cu und winke winke.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Ohje wie ignorant jetzt werden die Casuals die 4 Jahre geflamed ham das sie mit ihren 1-2 Stunden am Tag nix reisen auch noch großkotzig weil Blizzard ihnen alles recht gemacht hat und WoW zum Krüppel gemacht ham. Die sollen nicht rumheulen und Blizz wird wow nicht wegen den ändern???? Tja Casuals hams ganz genauso gemacht und für die ham seis gemacht also können auich treue Kunden ihre Kritik äußern weil sie World of Warcraft wieder haben wollen und World of Casualcraft deinstallieren wollen -.-


Die PowerGamer brauchen die Casual-Spieler eher als andersrum. Wieviel Spieler würde WoW haben, wenn die Casuals nicht bedient würden? Weniger als 1 Million? Oder noch weniger?
PowerGamer sind in der MMORPG-Szene mittlerweile eine Randgruppe, eine Minderheit. Und jetzt, wo Blizzard den Großteil ihrer Spielerschaft bedient ist das Geschrei groß. Die armen PowerGamer werden vernachlässigt.

Das Statement von Equilibrium ist rotzfrech. Denn es werden bestimmt keine Spieler, die keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse haben, oder relativ wenig spielen, Naxxramas erfolgreich durchraiden. Und deswegen soll WotLK vor einem Fail stehen? Weil es ihnen zu einfach ist?

Ich kann getrost sagen, es wird Blizzard scheissegal sein, denn die 1 - 2% der Spieler, die derart den Content durchrushen können ihnen auch gestohlen bleiben.

Edit:
Um es mal anders anzugehen. Die PowerGamer starteten mit T6 Equip ins Addon. Dementsprechend einfach muss es dann folgerichtig auch sein. Denn die Mobs/Inis müssen auch spielbar für Leute sein, die auf 70 ankommen, und nicht erst T-Sets farmen wollen, sondern in Nordend weiterquesten.
Hätte es wieder einen Item-Reset gegeben, den alle gehasst haben, wäre es nicht passiert. Denn dann, wären auf Level 71 wieder alle gleich, aber die Raider gefrustet, alles umsonst und so...


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich kann getrost sagen, es wird Blizzard scheissegal sein, denn die 1 - 2% der Spieler, die derart den Content durchrushen können ihnen auch gestohlen bleiben.



sehr schön gesagt.

Während die Nihilum - Mutanten den Content clear haben ist mein Schami 74 und mein Tank 73.
Für meine beiden Allie 70er hatte ich noch gar keine Zeit.

Nun meine lieben Herren von Nihilumbumdsdingnovemberwasweißichismirauchegal, wielange werde ich wohl brauchen bis ich Nax clear hab..hm....Köpfchen anstrengen...genau laaaaange ..und das ist fein so, hab ich was zu tun.

Und ihr könnt mir den Buckel runterrutschen. Nett gemeint natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nun ja, auch wenn man gegen solch merkwürdigen Pathos immer schwer ankommt.
> Betrachten wir es doch mal nüchtern mit Zahlen (die ich der Einfachheit mal ein bisschen runde, aber das passt schon)
> 
> also wir haben so ca. 8 Millionen Kunden.
> ...



Und welche Spieler spielen dieses Spiel seit release und waren immer treu? die die neu dazugekommen sind oder die die in classic schon gezockt haben und ihnen es nicht zu schwer war???




> Ich kann getrost sagen, es wird Blizzard scheissegal sein, denn die 1 - 2% der Spieler, die derart den Content durchrushen können ihnen auch gestohlen bleiben.



und das ist schade denn das waren immer die Leute die zu Blizzard standen und sogar mit ihnen Zusammengearbeitet haben... aber okay treue Kunden sind nens cheis wert ich versteh schon xD


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

Das Spiel war schon immer casualfreundlich. Es gab halt Aspekte im Spiel die nur die Leute gesehen haben die sich tiefer mit WoW beschäftigt haben. 
Das hat den Vielspielern ja auch gereicht. Jeder war bedient. 

Nicht so schwerer und Zeitraubender Content für die casuals und anspruchsvoller Content (der eindeutig weniger war) für die Leute die was leisten wollten und die Herausforderung gesucht haben.

So nun kommen die casuals die den Hals nicht voll kriegen und weinen solang bis sie alles bekommen was sie wollten. Erst wurden "epische" gegenstände zum neuen Rare gemacht. Dann wurden die Zugangsquests enfernt und zu guter letzt wurden die Bosse so in den Boden generft das sie nurnoch Trashmobs waren. 

Nun kam das Addon... Instanzen brauchen maximal 20 Minuten. Die Einfachheit ist mehr als nur lächerlich. ( und das ist sie denn selbst Blizzard sagt das sie alles leichter gemacht haben als geplant, was die Diskusion damit hinfällig macht obs wirklich so ist oder nicht) 

UND IHR HEULT IMMERNOCH ? Ich glaub ihr braucht einfach mal geschenkte GM Rechte.. denn mitlerweile Spielt sich WoW als hätte jeder SPieler solche.

BTW wäre es mal nett wenn ihr casuals uns net immer vorwerfen würdet wir würden Grundlos darüber schreiben was wir denken. Denn immerhin wart ihr diejenigen die uns Vielspielern den Content gestohlen haben und nicht andersrum. Aus einem einzigen Grund : ihr könnt den Hals nicht voll kriegen.. müsst alles haben am besten sofort und nichts dafür tun. Was mit den vielspielern passiert ist euch egal. Hauptsache ihr hab alles wobei ihr schno vorher mehr hattet als wir. Wer was anderes behauptet soll sich den werdegang von WoW nochmals genau anschaun. 

It is a gamer’s nature to revel in challenge  >   dieser Satz beschreibt es ziemlich gut...


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> So nun kommen die casuals die den Hals nicht voll kriegen und weinen solang bis sie alles bekommen was sie wollten. Erst wurden "epische" gegenstände zum neuen Rare gemacht. Dann wurden die Zugangsquests enfernt und zu guter letzt wurden die Bosse so in den Boden generft das sie nurnoch Trashmobs waren.
> 
> Nun kam das Addon... Instanzen brauchen maximal 20 Minuten. Die Einfachheit ist mehr als nur lächerlich. ( und das ist sie denn selbst Blizzard sagt das sie alles leichter gemacht haben als geplant, was die Diskusion damit hinfällig macht obs wirklich so ist oder nicht)


Super!  Gut so!



> UND IHR HEULT IMMERNOCH ? Ich glaub ihr braucht einfach mal geschenkte GM Rechte.. denn mitlerweile Spielt sich WoW als hätte jeder SPieler solche.



Gern!!



> BTW wäre es mal nett wenn ihr casuals uns net immer vorwerfen würdet wir würden Grundlos darüber schreiben was wir denken. Denn immerhin wart ihr diejenigen die uns Vielspielern den Content gestohlen haben und nicht andersrum. Aus einem einzigen Grund : ihr könnt den Hals nicht voll kriegen.. müsst alles haben am besten sofort und nichts dafür tun. *Was mit den vielspielern passiert ist euch egal.*


Also mir schon



> Hauptsache ihr hab alles wobei ihr schno vorher mehr hattet als wir. Wer was anderes behauptet soll sich den werdegang von WoW nochmals genau anschaun.



Nö stimmt schon. So wäre es nett!


----------



## Lari (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Und welche Spieler spielen dieses Spiel seit release und waren immer treu? die die neu dazugekommen sind oder die die in classic schon gezockt haben und ihnen es nicht zu schwer war???
> 
> und das ist schade denn das waren immer die Leute die zu Blizzard standen und sogar mit ihnen Zusammengearbeitet haben... aber okay treue Kunden sind nens cheis wert ich versteh schon xD


Ganz klar: die wenigsten.
Aber mal was anderes: Wer von euch PowerGamern hat denn schon den Content wirklich durch? Rein interessehalber.


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Die PowerGamer brauchen die Casual-Spieler eher als andersrum. Wieviel Spieler würde WoW haben, wenn die Casuals nicht bedient würden? Weniger als 1 Million? Oder noch weniger?



Und das wäre inwiefern schlimm? 
Man merkt sofort wer zum ersten mal durch WoW in dieses Genre gekommen ist. 
Selbst mit 1 Millionen Spieler , dafür aber Content der beide Seiten anspricht wäre das Spiel um einiges besser.
Ihr casuals bezeichnet euch nur zu gern als Krone der Schöpfung wies ausschaut. 

Edith hat noch eine letzte Frage die sie gern beantwortet hätte von den casuals. Wenn ihr die Frage beantworten könnt überdenke ich meinen Standpunkt nochmals.


WER auf dieser Welt kann etwas dafür das IHR EUCH keine Zeit nehmen WOLLT/KÖNNT und wer gibt euch das Recht das Spiel so zu verändern zu wollen damit es EUCH passt? Haltet ihr euch tatsächlich für besser Menschen als Vielspieler das ich euch das Recht rausnehmt?


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Und welche Spieler spielen dieses Spiel seit release und waren immer treu? die die neu dazugekommen sind oder die die in classic schon gezockt haben und ihnen es nicht zu schwer war???
> 
> und das ist schade denn das waren immer die Leute die zu Blizzard standen und sogar mit ihnen Zusammengearbeitet haben... aber okay treue Kunden sind nens cheis wert ich versteh schon xD



Öhmmm ICH!!

Diablo1 Diablo 2 WOW seit realese!

Noch Fragen ?


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ganz klar: die wenigsten.
> Aber mal was anderes: Wer von euch PowerGamern hat denn schon den Content wirklich durch? Rein interessehalber.




Es gibt zwischen Powergamern wie Nihilum / SK und casualgamern noch ne 3. Sparte. Das sind die Vielspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die sind zwar noch nicht soweit aber eventuell grade unterwegs in den Raidinstanzen. Affenjungs beispielsweise. Selbst diese Mittelschicht die weniger schnell aber effektiv spielt wird von euch casuals als Harz4 empfänger Reallife versagern und was weiss ich noch alles beschimpft EBEN weil auch diese schneller sind als ihr. 

Ich seh ganz einfach das Problem in euch. Deswegen weil ihr meint eure Art das Spiel zu spielen sei die einzig richtige und deshalb vertrete ich jeden Vielspieler und Powergamer, denn diese Sorte spieler is mit sicherheit nicht mal annährend so Egoistisch und eingebildet wie ihr.


----------



## Lari (25. November 2008)

@ Rankath: Ich habe vor WoW schon so einiges an MMOs gezockt. Also Menschenkenntnis ist nicht gerade dein Ding.
Du glaubst auch Blizzard hat WoW entwickelt und hostet es, damit du, oder überhaupt die LEute daran Spaß haben? Es geht ihnen einzig und allein ums Geld. Und da macht eine Playerbase von 1 Millionen Spielern im Gegensatz zu 11 Millionen schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied aus.

Niemand hat das Recht, das Spiel an sich anpassen zu lassen. Aber wenn < 1 Millionen Spieler schreien, es ist zu einfach, 8 Millionen es passt so wie es jetzt ist und 2 Millionen ist es egal: Als Verantwortlicher würd ich da auf die 8 Millionen hören.

Edit: Ich bezeichne PowerGamer und Vielspieler nicht als HartzIV Empfänger oder dergleichen, auch wenn ich mich manchmal frage, wie so das RL bei ihnen aussieht. Das tut aber nichts zur Sache. Mir ist es prinzipiell egal, wie schnell manche den Content durch haben.
Und Vernunft bzw. realistische Ansicht der Dinge hat nichts mit Einbildung zu tun.


----------



## Monyesak (25. November 2008)

nix gegen dich ch_Rankath,
aber ich denke du nimmst dir das alles ein bisschen arg zu herzen


----------



## Aproc (25. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> sehr schön gesagt.
> 
> Während die Nihilum - Mutanten den Content clear haben ist mein Schami 74 und mein Tank 73.
> Für meine beiden Allie 70er hatte ich noch gar keine Zeit.
> ...



Also ich versteh das geheule net.Die "Pro gamer" jammern rum, weil ihnen langweilig ist. Dann sag ich selbst schuld kameraden. Ihr versaut euch das game doch selber. Wenn hier gleich wieder einer kommt mit das sind E-sportler und werden bezahlt dafür = Nö. E-sport ist wow noch lange nicht.


----------



## Aproc (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Ich seh ganz einfach das Problem in euch. Deswegen weil ihr meint eure Art das Spiel zu spielen sei die einzig richtige und deshalb vertrete ich jeden Vielspieler und Powergamer, denn diese Sorte spieler is mit sicherheit nicht mal annährend so Egoistisch und eingebildet wie ihr.



Da vertust du dich gewaltig, die pros sind arroganter als du denkst. Diese meinen sie sind die kings und alle anderen können nicht spielen.Prollen darf man natürlich nicht vergessen.

Ich bin auch vielspieler pro tag ca 6 stunden nach der Arbeit aber die Aussage von dir stimmt einfach so nicht.


----------



## Aproc (25. November 2008)

mist doppelpost


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> nix gegen dich ch_Rankath,
> aber ich denke du nimmst dir das alles ein bisschen arg zu herzen




Natürlich nehm ich mir das arg zu Herzen.. es ist ein Hobby das ich 4 Jahre lang ausübe.. viele Menschen habe ich dort kennen gelernt mit denen ich nun viel aussehalb zu tun habe. Keiner von euch der seit Release spielt kann mit nicht erzählen das WoW nicht Teil eure lebens geworden ist egal ob Vielspieler oder nicht.

Stell dir halt mal folgendes Beispiel vor : du bist Fußballfan von 1FC entenhausen. Die haben guten Fußball gespielt obwohl sie nicht immer gewonnen haben. Hatten überwiegend nette Menschen und ihnen beim Fußballspielen zuzusehen hat immer Spaß gemacht. 

Nun kommt John Casual und sponsort dem Team die besten Spieler der Welt damir die casuals mehr zum feiern haben da der FC nun öfter gewinnt. Spannend sind die Spiele aber keinesweges mehr denn schon vorm Spiel steht fest das der Gegner keine chance hat.

Die eingefleischten Fans die den Fußball der Mannschaft wegen der Art wie sie spielen geschaut hat wandert ab und nurnoch der Teil bleibt welcher den easymode bevorzugt.

Würdet ihr soeinen fan erst nehmen? mal im ernst.


@ Ohrensammler  Ich bin froh das ich solche menschen wie dich nur im Internet kennen lernen muss. Anonymität ist schon was feines gell kleiner bub.
    Ich glaube das Menschen die sich da draussen unter Menschen aus Fleisch und Blut genauso benehmen nicht wirklich viel Freude im leben haben wenn es immernur darum geht sein eigenes Ego über alles andere zu stellen. Ich habe Mitleid mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Ich seh ganz einfach das Problem in euch. Deswegen weil ihr meint eure Art das Spiel zu spielen sei die einzig richtige und deshalb vertrete ich jeden Vielspieler und Powergamer, denn diese Sorte spieler is mit sicherheit nicht mal annährend so Egoistisch und eingebildet wie ihr.



Das stimmt, so eingebildet und egoistisch wie ich muss man erstmal werden.
Da will ich doch einfach ein Spiel, das so ist dass ich es auch durchspielen kann. tsts ich bin ein Hund wirklich.

Aber ich werde mich ab jetzt bessern und nehme mir dich als Vorbild. 
Du bist so selbstlos und bescheiden, kein "ich will!" oder "Ich bin was besseres", nein nix  nur Demut und inner Einklang
Da kann ich bestimmt viel von dir lernen!

Danke!


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> Also ich versteh das geheule net.Die "Pro gamer" jammern rum, weil ihnen langweilig ist. Dann sag ich selbst schuld kameraden. Ihr versaut euch das game doch selber. Wenn hier gleich wieder einer kommt mit das sind E-sportler und werden bezahlt dafür = Nö. E-sport ist wow noch lange nicht.





bezahlt werden sie aber trotzdem, ob E-sport oder nicht.


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das stimmt, so eingebildet und egoistisch wie ich muss man erstmal werden.
> Da will ich doch einfach ein Spiel, das so ist dass ich es auch durchspielen kann. tsts ich bin ein Hund wirklich.
> 
> Aber ich werde mich ab jetzt bessern und nehme mir dich als Vorbild.
> ...




Ihr casuals hattet den Teil den ihr durchspielen konntet. Wir Vielspieler hatten unseren Teil den wir durchspielen konnten. 
DU willst alles. Wir wollen nur unseren Aspekt des Spiels behalten. 
Merkste was? Deine Sarkastische Art hilft dir auch nicht weiter. Du bist und bleibst einfach das beste Beispiel von Mensch, wieso die Welt wie sie ist nicht auf dauer überleben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## migraene (25. November 2008)

Ohrensammler, ich mag dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich zitier jetzt nicht nochmal alles von dir, kann dir aber nur voll und ganz zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Hast deinen ersten Fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> Also ich versteh das geheule net.Die "Pro gamer" jammern rum, weil ihnen langweilig ist. Dann sag ich selbst schuld kameraden. Ihr versaut euch das game doch selber. Wenn hier gleich wieder einer kommt mit das sind E-sportler und werden bezahlt dafür = Nö. E-sport ist wow noch lange nicht.



Also hier wird ja wohl noch jeder selbst entscheiden dürfen wie ihm das Game spaß macht. ich hab einige Freunde denen ein Spiel nur spaß macht wenn sie der mit dem höchsten lvl dem besten equip und der höchsten play time sind. Das ist jedem seine Sache und da sollte man auch keinem rein reden...


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Da will ich doch einfach ein Spiel, das so ist dass ich es auch durchspielen kann. tsts ich bin ein Hund wirklich.



WoW ist als MMORPG ausgelegt da gehts net darum die gesamte Story durchzuspielen sondern einen Chrackter aufzuwerten und zu verbessern. Kauf dir nen Single player game da kannst so viel Story spielen wie du willst und selbst da kann jeder sein Schwierigkeitsgrad selber wählen.

Aber euch wirds auch noch langweilig wenn alle gleich aussehen weil jeder Hans Dieter in T7 bling bling rumläuft.
Und ich fang ganz laut mit lachen an wenn dann die ersten "Casuals" anfangen und sich beschweren das jeder so aussieht xDDD


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

sry doppel wegen browser lag -.-


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> @ Ohrensammler  Ich bin froh das ich solche menschen wie dich nur im Internet kennen lernen muss. Anonymität ist schon was feines gell kleiner bub.
> Ich glaube das Menschen die sich da draussen unter Menschen aus Fleisch und Blut genauso benehmen nicht wirklich viel Freude im leben haben wenn es immernur darum geht sein eigenes Ego über alles andere zu stellen. Ich habe Mitleid mit dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke, das gibt mir viel!
Ich war mir auch ganz ganz sicher, dass du nicht in der Lage bist zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen.

Der von mir dargestellte Standpunkt ist natürlich völlig überspitz dargestellt um deine pathetischen Ergüsse und dein Schwarz-Weiß Bild (Böse Casuals arme Vielspieler Opfer) zu spiegeln.
Is aber erwartungsgemäß an dir vorbeigegangen.

Die Entwicklung ist doch konsequent und unabdingbar.
Blizz selber hat über konsequentes Marekting und gute Werbung WOW zu einem Massenphänömen gemacht. Mit den Massen kommt aber natürlich auch der Wunsch nach Vereinfachung, das ist systemimanent.
Das zu verstehen setzt aber voraus, das man sich aus seiner eigenen ICH WILL-Mentalität löst und mal ein Blick auf Realitäten wirft.

Aber nutz du deine Zeit ruhig weiter für Mitleid, das strengt weniger an!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> WoW ist als MMORPG ausgelegt da gehts net darum die gesamte Story durchzuspielen sondern einen Chrackter aufzuwerten und zu verbessern. Kauf dir nen Single player game da kannst so viel Story spielen wie du willst und selbst da kann jeder sein Schwierigkeitsgrad selber wählen.
> 
> Aber euch wirds auch noch langweilig wenn alle gleich aussehen weil jeder Hans Dieter in T7 bling bling rumläuft.
> Und ich fang ganz laut mit lachen an wenn dann die ersten "Casuals" anfangen und sich beschweren das jeder so aussieht xDDD




Du hast so verdammt Recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nujo ein MMORPG kann man zwar durchspielen in dem Sinne von "Content schaffen" aber wirkliches DURCHspielen ist sogar bei Singleplayerspielen nicht ganz einfach. FF7 zB ^^ wer sich errinert... alles holen alles selbst rausfinden war wirklich nicht einfach. 

Casuals sind dann die Sorte von Spielern die sich dann durchgespielte Speicherstände von anderen Spielern besorgen wies mir scheint.


----------



## Lari (25. November 2008)

Vergiss es Ohr, auf mich wurde auch nicht mehr eingegangen, nachdem ich die Realität und Logik mit ins Spiel brachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ FF7: Durchgespielt ohne Speicherstände, und gabs da net so ein endgeiles Schwert am Ende? Das hatte ich auch, haben aber Spielstandsharing betrieben (najoa, mit zwei Spielern gespielt).


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Sicher ist Blizzard selbst dafür verantwortlich zu machen. Aber du kannst doch nicht abstreiten, dass das ewige gejammer der casuals nicht dazu beigetragen hat das Game zu vereinfachen.... 

Und trotzdem könnte es doch ein prima kompromis geben mit dem beide Seiten zufrieden sein könnten.

Casuals und Vielspieler bekommen beide ihren Content und gut ist. Warum kann man sich nie mit dem zufrieden geben was man hat???


----------



## Aproc (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Also hier wird ja wohl noch jeder selbst entscheiden dürfen wie ihm das Game spaß macht. ich hab einige Freunde denen ein Spiel nur spaß macht wenn sie der mit dem höchsten lvl dem besten equip und der höchsten play time sind. Das ist jedem seine Sache und da sollte man auch keinem rein reden...




les mal meinen post richtig da steht was von langeweile? Also wo ist da der spaß?


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Vergiss es Ohr, auf mich wurde auch nicht mehr eingegangen, nachdem ich die Realität und Logik mit ins Spiel brachte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och irgendwie mag ich solche Leute wie ch_Rankath
Immerhin hat er ganz viel Idealismus und Energie unter der Haube, was ja gut ist, auch wenn er damit ein wenig Amok läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Vergiss es Ohr, auf mich wurde auch nicht mehr eingegangen, nachdem ich die Realität und Logik mit ins Spiel brachte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


#
Was solls ich hab mittagspause und es ist mir ehrlich gesagt nurnoch zu anstrengend mit euch darüber zu diskutieren. um vor eine Wand zu reden muss ich nicht hier im Buffed Forum unterwegs sein. Solche Menschen wir ihr trifft man leider viel zu häufig.

Mal schaun wann neuer Content kommt und wie er ausschaut. Sollte sich nichts bessern wird WoW zu einem Autorennen wo die Strecken keine kurven haben und dann wirds selbst euch casual spielern zu einfach.


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Du hast so verdammt Recht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz vergessen zu sagen das ich dann einfach nur noch ein Satz als antwort dazu abgebe:

*Ihr habt es doch so gewollt und durch eure ganze Flamerei habt ihrs nun bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


Mal abgesehen davon das sich zur Zeit meine Geforce verabschiedet hat und ich seit 3 Wochen kein Game mehr gespielt habe. Ist WoW in der Form wie  ich es zur Zeit vorfinde für mich keine Wahl und deshalb hab ich auch gar nicht erst das Geld fürs Addon aufegebracht. Als ich gelsen hab das es keine Instanzen alle Sonnenbrunnenplateau geplant sind wars für mich gegessen und da sind mir die 13&#8364; zu schade. Hab au WAR probiert aber naja denke mal ich werd wieder Lineage II aufm Freeshard zocken da muss man wenigstens noch Tagelang farmen und aufwand betreiben um richtig gut zu sein =)


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Sicher ist Blizzard selbst dafür verantwortlich zu machen. Aber du kannst doch nicht abstreiten, dass das ewige gejammer der casuals nicht dazu beigetragen hat das Game zu vereinfachen....
> 
> Und trotzdem könnte es doch ein prima kompromis geben mit dem beide Seiten zufrieden sein könnten.
> 
> Casuals und Vielspieler bekommen beide ihren Content und gut ist. Warum kann man sich nie mit dem zufrieden geben was man hat???




Das ist genau das was ich die ganze Zeit sage. Jeder hatte seinen Content und die einzigen die gejammert haben waren die casuals obwohl sie eh schon mehr hatten als wir Vielspieler.
Das zeigt einfach was für Menschen das sind..


----------



## Lari (25. November 2008)

Wie oft hab ich das schon lesen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es ist ok, wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat aufzuhören zu diskutieren. Immerhin bringt es uns dann ja nicht mehr weiter und nachher wird noch jemand persönlich. Nein, das wollen wir natürlich nicht.


> Das zeigt einfach was für Menschen das sind..


Richtig. Die Menschen, die im Gegensatz zum PowerGamer Taroth weiterhin für das Spiel bezahlen. Lieber einer, der aufhört, weil er unterfordert ist, als 9 die aufhören, weil sie überfordert sind.


----------



## migraene (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Das ist genau das was ich die ganze Zeit sage. Jeder hatte seinen Content und die einzigen die gejammert haben waren die casuals obwohl sie eh schon mehr hatten als wir Vielspieler.
> Das zeigt einfach was für Menschen das sind..




DIE casuals-WIR Vielspieler? aber du hast ne mittagspause also gehst du noch nem geordnetem Leben nach(oder mittagspause in WOW? Hör mal auf so arrogant daher zu reden, denn das zeigt eindeutig was Du für ein Mensch bist!


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wie oft hab ich das schon lesen müssen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo gehen ihm denn bitte die Argumente aus? Er merkt nur einfach das es Leute gibt die nicht bereit sind zugeständnisse zu machen das andere auch ihren Spaß haben *OHNE* das sie selbst dabei iwas verlieren oder auf was verzichten müssten.


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wie oft hab ich das schon lesen müssen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich habe genug Argumente hervorgebracht die meist nur dumm abgetan wurden mit Sarkastischen blöden Sprüchen. Warum sollte ich mich also 100 mal wiederholen um von euch immer wieder den selben Mist als Antwort zu bekommen. 

Ihr wisst einfach das wir im Recht sind ... verteidigt euch dennoch weil ihr es so gut findet wies ist. Wenn ihr jetzt nach lassen würdet mit eurem rumgejammer könnte ja wieder ein WoW kommen indem beide Seiten bedient werden. Sowas wollen wir natürlich nicht.


----------



## Mooseman (25. November 2008)

Mmmmh. Ich bin ja nicht glücklich darüber, aber ich schliesse mich Ohrensammlers Meinung an....

Ich verstehe aber auch nicht worüber sich Rankath aufregt.

Wie kannst Du eigentlich meinen das der Contend für dich zu einfach ist?
Du hast noch nicht einmal einen 80er, geschweige denn Naxx gesehen.
Mit den Chars die Du in der Signatur hast, warst ausser in Kara nicht wirklich unterwegs
und schon gar nicht von Anfang an dabei...
Dein Anmeldedatum bei Buffed ist 2008...

Es mag natürlich sein, dass Du irgendwann rerollt hast, aber dennoch kannst Du den 
Endgamecontend nicht bewerten, bevor Du Ihn gesehen hast!

Casuals nehmen Dir als "vielspieler" nichts weg. Du wirst noch Monatelang Zeit haben 
den selben Raidcontend wochenlang zu durchlaufen...

Natürlich muss sich Blizzard an die Casuals richten, denn Sie sind die Masse und bringen
das Geld!

Und wenn ein Wunsch egoistisch ist, ist es der, das man sich einen Contend wünscht, den
andere nicht sehen können, weil Sie nicht so viel Zeit in ein Hobby investieren können!

Es kann nicht egoistisch sein, sich einen Contend zu wünschen, der *allen* zugänglich ist...


----------



## Lari (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Wo gehen ihm denn bitte die Argumente aus? Er merkt nur einfach das es Leute gibt die nicht bereit sind zugeständnisse zu machen das andere auch ihren Spaß haben *OHNE* das sie selbst dabei iwas verlieren oder auf was verzichten müssten.


Moment, wenn wir es gegenüber stellen wollen die PowerGamer für ihre 13€ im Monat, dass die Casuals nicht alles sehen können. Die Casuals wollen für ihre 13€ in den Genuss des gesamten Contents kommen, auch wenn es länger dauert.
Wer jetzt die egoistischere Forderung stellt kannst du ja selbst herausfinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Wo gehen ihm denn bitte die Argumente aus? Er merkt nur einfach das es Leute gibt die nicht bereit sind zugeständnisse zu machen das andere auch ihren Spaß haben *OHNE* das sie selbst dabei iwas verlieren oder auf was verzichten müssten.



könnte es vllt nicht auch für die Blizz designer sehr unbefriedigend sein Sunwell mit viel mühe und Kreativität zu erschaffen, wissen das 90% der Kunden sie nie sehen werden ?
Ist die Idee in Nordend die Raid Innies als 10er und 25 zu gestalten keine gute ?


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

migraene schrieb:


> DIE casuals-WIR Vielspieler? aber du hast ne mittagspause also gehst du noch nem geordnetem Leben nach(oder mittagspause in WOW? Hör mal auf so arrogant daher zu reden, denn das zeigt eindeutig was Du für ein Mensch bist!




hast du auch eine erklärung was daran arrogant sein soll oder kannst du nur einen dümmlichen flame dahinter hängen den eh keine sau interessiert. merkt euch doch mal bitte das es mir am hintern vorbei fliegt wenn ihr perönlich beldeidigend werdet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke


----------



## migraene (25. November 2008)

hm,ch_Rankath in einem deiner beiträge schreibst du, du wärst casual und verdammt stolz drauf(oder war das nur ironie) ich bin verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Richtig. Die Menschen, die im Gegensatz zum PowerGamer Taroth weiterhin für das Spiel bezahlen. Lieber einer, der aufhört, weil er unterfordert ist, als 9 die aufhören, weil sie überfordert sind.



Sicher höre ich auf wenn ich nach Jahren der Treue für die 13€ die ich bezahle nicht mehr bekomme was ich zu schätzen gelernt habe. Gab Zeiten da hab ich in Ferien 120Stunden WoW die Woche gespielt aber das war mal denn World of Casualcraft biete mir dafür gar nicht den Anreiz weill ich mein was soll ich in der Zeit machen was mir wirklich spaß bringt. Ich kenne nichts denn durch gejammer wurde uns der Content geklaut aber ich fang scho wieder an mich zu wiederholen -.-


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Moment, wenn wir es gegenüber stellen wollen die PowerGamer für ihre 13€ im Monat, dass die Casuals nicht alles sehen können. Die Casuals wollen für ihre 13€ in den Genuss des gesamten Contents kommen, auch wenn es länger dauert.
> Wer jetzt die egoistischere Forderung stellt kannst du ja selbst herausfinden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Kann ich dir sagen.. ob ihr für eure 13€ Monatlich den Content sehen könnt liegt allein an euch. Ihr entscheidet ob ihr ihn sehen könnt oder nicht. Nicht wir. Wenn du nicht fähig bist deine Zeit einzuteilen den content viell doch noch zu sehen dafür im RL aber auf was anderes verzichten musst ist das nicht unser Problem. Du machst es aber zu unserem Problem indem du deine Forderungen stellst.


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> könnte es vllt nicht auch für die Blizz designer sehr unbefriedigend sein Sunwell mit viel mühe und Kreativität zu erschaffen, wissen das 90% der Kunden sie nie sehen werden ?
> Ist die Idee in Nordend die Raid Innies als 10er und 25 zu gestalten keine gute ?



Doch das ist es bitte gebt den Casuals auch ihren Spaß aber nehmt den Vielspielern nicht ihren gewohnten Spielablauf der wow nunmal damals ausgemacht hat...


----------



## migraene (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Kann ich dir sagen.. ob ihr für eure 13€ Monatlich den Content sehen könnt liegt allein an euch. Ihr entscheidet ob ihr ihn sehen könnt oder nicht. Nicht wir. Wenn du nicht fähig bist deine Zeit einzuteilen den content viell doch noch zu sehen dafür im RL aber auf was anderes verzichten musst ist das nicht unser Problem. Du machst es aber zu unserem Problem indem du deine Forderungen stellst.




Letztendlich bleibt die ganze Diskussion sinnlos, denn Blizz wird das Game weiter für Casuals designen und das ist mal ne Sache die ich RICHTIG gut finde, da kann ch_Rankath sich auf den Kopf stellen wie er möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

migraene schrieb:


> hm,ch_Rankath in einem deiner beiträge schreibst du, du wärst casual und verdammt stolz drauf(oder war das nur ironie) ich bin verwirrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich habe sowas sicher nicht geschrieben. Ich bin alles andere als ein casual. weil ich wow als Hobby sehe und nicht als Zeitvertreib wenn mal wieder nichts im Fersehn kommt oder dergleichen. 

Ich verbringe am Tag nach der arbeit sicher 3-4 Stunden am PC. Am WE die meiste zeit es sei denn es steht was mit der Freundin an. (sie spielt selbst) ist eher eine Spielerin von der Sorte die sich rein aus Interesse selbst mit dem Spiel näher beschäftigt hat und nun der selben Meinung ist wie ich. Sie spielt bei weitem nicht soviel wie sie gern würde und bezeichnet sich selbst als Casual.


----------



## Aproc (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Kann ich dir sagen.. ob ihr für eure 13€ Monatlich den Content sehen könnt liegt allein an euch. Ihr entscheidet ob ihr ihn sehen könnt oder nicht. Nicht wir. Wenn du nicht fähig bist deine Zeit einzuteilen den content viell doch noch zu sehen dafür im RL aber auf was anderes verzichten musst ist das nicht unser Problem. Du machst es aber zu unserem Problem indem du deine Forderungen stellst.



Rankath mal eine Frage was hast du im bc content gesehen?


----------



## Lari (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Kann ich dir sagen.. ob ihr für eure 13€ Monatlich den Content sehen könnt liegt allein an euch. Ihr entscheidet ob ihr ihn sehen könnt oder nicht. Nicht wir. Wenn du nicht fähig bist deine Zeit einzuteilen den content viell doch noch zu sehen dafür im RL aber auf was anderes verzichten musst ist das nicht unser Problem. Du machst es aber zu unserem Problem indem du deine Forderungen stellst.


Zeit einteilen? Das hat damit absolut nichts zu tun. Ich bin berufstätig, lebe in einer Beziehung und habe noch andere Hobbys neben WoW. Ich richte meine Zeiteinteilung gewiss nicht nach einem Onlinespiel. Ich werde den Content bestimmt sehen, auch mit der Zeit, die ich investiere. Und es ist eigentlich nicht wenig. Wenn man WoW "normal" spielt, casual eben, dann ist alles prima. Wenn man jedoch nicht mehr dem Durchschnitt entspricht, dann muss man Abstriche machen, das ist überall so. Irgendwas wird dann eben nicht mehr passen, in WoW ist es der Schwierigkeitsgrad. In Schulen ist es der Lehrplan, der auf den Normal-Schüler zugeschnitten ist. Klar gibt es auch Begabte, die werden darin aber nicht erfasst.
Es gibt noch viele Beispiele, die euer Problem mit WoW wiederspiegeln. Und immer zugunsten des "Normalos".


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> Rankath mal eine Frage was hast du im bc content gesehen?




Ich habe BT und Hyjial gesehen vor dem 3.0 nerf noch nichtmal ganz. Sunwell habe ich nie von innen gesehen und überraschung ! es stört mich garnicht!


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Moment, wenn wir es gegenüber stellen wollen die PowerGamer für ihre 13€ im Monat, dass die Casuals nicht alles sehen können. Die Casuals wollen für ihre 13€ in den Genuss des gesamten Contents kommen, auch wenn es länger dauert.
> Wer jetzt die egoistischere Forderung stellt kannst du ja selbst herausfinden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist unsinn wir fordern nicht das ihr was nicht sehen könnt wir fordern gewohnten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Jeder erhält für die 13€ die gleichen Voraussetzungen jeder kann alles sehen ob er die Zeit dafür aufbringen will ist seine Sache.


----------



## Dalmus (25. November 2008)

Damned, da läuft eine interessante Diskussion und ich hab schon den Großteil verpaßt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Edith hat noch eine letzte Frage die sie gern beantwortet hätte von den casuals. Wenn ihr die Frage beantworten könnt überdenke ich meinen Standpunkt nochmals.
> 
> 
> WER auf dieser Welt kann etwas dafür das IHR EUCH keine Zeit nehmen WOLLT/KÖNNT und wer gibt euch das Recht das Spiel so zu verändern zu wollen damit es EUCH passt? Haltet ihr euch tatsächlich für besser Menschen als Vielspieler das ich euch das Recht rausnehmt?


Da kommt dann doch gleich meine Gegenfrage: WER in dieser Welt kann etwas dafür, daß ihr durch den Content des Addons so schnell durchgerast seid und wer gibt euch das Recht das Spiel so verändern zu wollen damit es EUCH paßt? Haltet ihr euch tatsächlich für besser Menschen als Casuals das ihr euch das Recht rausnehmt?

Meine Lieblings-Rätselzeitschrift kommt auch nur 1x im Monat raus.
Möglichkeit 1: Ich lassee mir Zeit mit den Rätseln und habe dann wenig Leerlauf bis zum nächsten Erscheinungstermin.
Möglichkeit 2: Ich rätsel Tag und Nacht durch und muß dann 4 Wochen bis zur nächsten Zeitschrift warten.

Wähle ich Möglichkeit 2, dann kämi ich nicht auf die Idee vom Verlag zu fordern, daß er mehr und bessere Rätsel in die Zeitschrift packen muß, weil ich mich inzwischen zum Rätselprofi und Rätselfanatiker entwickelt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Zeit einteilen? Das hat damit absolut nichts zu tun. Ich bin berufstätig, lebe in einer Beziehung und habe noch andere Hobbys neben WoW. Ich richte meine Zeiteinteilung gewiss nicht nach einem Onlinespiel. Ich werde den Content bestimmt sehen, auch mit der Zeit, die ich investiere. Und es ist eigentlich nicht wenig. Wenn man WoW "normal" spielt, casual eben, dann ist alles prima. Wenn man jedoch nicht mehr dem Durchschnitt entspricht, dann muss man Abstriche machen, das ist überall so. Irgendwas wird dann eben nicht mehr passen, in WoW ist es der Schwierigkeitsgrad. In Schulen ist es der Lehrplan, der auf den Normal-Schüler zugeschnitten ist. Klar gibt es auch Begabte, die werden darin aber nicht erfasst.
> Es gibt noch viele Beispiele, die euer Problem mit WoW wiederspiegeln. Und immer zugunsten des "Normalos".




Du redest selbst abwertend über etwas das du selber gern tust. WoW oder allgemein Gaming ist nicht NUR ein Spiel. Es ist ein Hobby! Seht es als solches an und alles wird gut.

Gehst ja net innen Laden wo du dir ein Modelflugzeug gekauft hast und sagst dem Hersteller er solle doch bitte weniger Einzelteile machen da du nicht genug Zeit hast es sonst zusammen zu bauen oder?


----------



## Lari (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Ich habe BT und Hyjial gesehen vor dem 3.0 nerf noch nichtmal ganz. Sunwell habe ich nie von innen gesehen und überraschung ! es stört mich garnicht!


Verstehe es richtig, dass du dich gerade aufregst, weil eine Extrem-PowerGamer-Gilde schreibt, es wäre zu einfach? Selbst aber nichtmal in BC alles gesehen? Spiel doch erstmal 25er NAxx in WotLK , bevor du die bösen Casuals beschuldigst, sie hätten das PG-Spiel WoW totgewhined. Ich fass es nicht...

Edit: Wo habe ich denn über WoW abwertend geschrieben? Komm ich jetzt nicht hinter.


----------



## migraene (25. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Damned, da läuft eine interessante Diskussion und ich hab schon den Großteil verpaßt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Zeit einteilen? Das hat damit absolut nichts zu tun. Ich bin berufstätig, lebe in einer Beziehung und habe noch andere Hobbys neben WoW. Ich richte meine Zeiteinteilung gewiss nicht nach einem Onlinespiel. Ich werde den Content bestimmt sehen, auch mit der Zeit, die ich investiere. Und es ist eigentlich nicht wenig. Wenn man WoW "normal" spielt, casual eben, dann ist alles prima. Wenn man jedoch nicht mehr dem Durchschnitt entspricht, dann muss man Abstriche machen, das ist überall so. Irgendwas wird dann eben nicht mehr passen, in WoW ist es der Schwierigkeitsgrad. In Schulen ist es der Lehrplan, der auf den Normal-Schüler zugeschnitten ist. Klar gibt es auch Begabte, die werden darin aber nicht erfasst.
> Es gibt noch viele Beispiele, die euer Problem mit WoW wiederspiegeln. Und immer zugunsten des "Normalos".



Dann definier doch mal bitte normal. Das gibts nämlich gar nicht. Man kann doch nicht sagen dinge sind normal weil die meisten das machen das ist genauso ignorant und egoistisch. Wenn man es so sieht könnte man sagen "normal" auf wow bezogen war mal Harter Raid Content. Wohl bemerkt WAR mal....

Und wenn dir deine Familie usw wichtiger ist als ein Onlinerollenspiel bitte dafür verurteilt dich NIEMAND aber:

1. Ist das dann dein problem wenn du nicht alles erleben kannst was andere erleben die für dieses Hobby mehr Zeit aufbringen
2. verurteilt keinen dem ein Onlinerollenspiel wichtiger ist denn jeder lebt sein eigenes Leben und keiner sollte jemand anderen nieder machen nur weil er seine prioritäten anders anlegt als ihr!!


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Damned, da läuft eine interessante Diskussion und ich hab schon den Großteil verpaßt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hey hey nun überleg aber mal wer es überhaupt erst möglich gemacht hat das man durch den Content so durchrasen kann. Abgesehen davon wurd deine Gegenfrage von mir ausreichend beantwortet. Wir wollen das Spiel nämlich nicht zu unseren Gunsten verändern sollen wollen das beide Parteien ihren eigenen für ihre Zeit angepassten content bekommen. Aber das wäre laut eurer Aussage egoistisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (25. November 2008)

Was hier geschrieben wird ist ja teilweise echt zum haareraufen. Ja, ich zähle mich eher zu den Casuals als zu den Progamern. Meine kleine Schami ist gerade mal 74 und meine anderen Chars habe ich nur mal kurz angespielt, weil ich mich bewußt dazu entschieden habe es ruhig anzugehen und mir Zeit zu lassen, da der nächste Contentpatch sicher eh noch eine Weile auf sich warten läßt.
Wo wir beim nächsten Thema wären: Blizzard hat selbst gesagt, dass Naxxramas eine sehr leichte Raidinstanz ist und dass schwerere folgen werden. Warum kann man also nicht einfach abwarten was da noch kommt? Die meisten die sich beschweren haben ja noch nicht einmal Naxxramas durch.

Und zu dem "Ihr Casuals habt mit eurem Geheule alles kaputt gemacht": Die meisten Leute mit denen ich spiele und Kontakt habe sind Casuals und keiner von denen hat sich jemals darüber beschwert, dass sie die höheren Raidinstanzen nicht spielen konnten/wollten. Im Großen und Ganzen war es nur ein kleiner Anteil der Spieler, die sich ernsthaft darüber beschwert haben, dass das Spiel zu schwer wäre, während ich den Eindruck habe, dass sich jetzt die Hälfte der "Progamer" (oder auch Vielspieler) zusammenrottet und versucht Wotlk in einem schlechten Licht dazustellen.

Edit:


> Und wenn dir deine Familie usw wichtiger ist als ein Onlinerollenspiel bitte dafür verurteilt dich NIEMAND aber:
> 
> 1. Ist das dann dein problem wenn du nicht alles erleben kannst was andere erleben die für dieses Hobby mehr Zeit aufbringen
> 2. verurteilt keinen dem ein Onlinerollenspiel wichtiger ist denn jeder lebt sein eigenes Leben und keiner sollte jemand anderen nieder machen nur weil er seine prioritäten anders anlegt als ihr!!


Tut mir Leid, aber wenn ich sowas lese schaudert es mir. Ein Onlinespiel wichtiger als deine Familie?


----------



## Aproc (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Ich habe BT und Hyjial gesehen vor dem 3.0 nerf noch nichtmal ganz. Sunwell habe ich nie von innen gesehen und überraschung ! es stört mich garnicht!



dann warten wir doch einfach mal ab was Blizz noch machen wird, bt und mh sind auch erst später dazugekommen. Das was man im moment spielen kann ist kara gruul und maggi. Ich würdmir Bosse wünschen wie keal oder die lady oder auch reliquia. Und da kann wow noch so casual freundlich sein wie es will, man braucht dazu trotzdem nen guten raid. 

Taktiken zu suchen ist das eine aber sie umzusetzen das andere kara gruul und maggi und evtl noch die t5 content bosse bis auf die letzten beiden sind easy, erst danach hat sich gezeigt wer was kann. Lasst uns mal den nächsten großen patch abwarten und ich wette die casuals werden nicht durm rum kommen intensiver zu spielen damit sie auch den nächsthöheren content clearen können. 

Ich denke wir vielspieler werden schon noch bekommen was wir wollen


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

@ ch_Rankath

Nochmal zu der Böse Casuals-Vielspieler Opfer Theorie.

Blizzard höchst selbst (!) hat durch gute aber auch aggressive Werbung (Ich spiele einen Nachtelf Irokesen was spielst du) WoW zu einem Massenphänomen gemacht.
Das bedeutet:

Sie haben vorsätzlich Kunden in das Spiel gezogen, die mit dieser Art Spiel vorher gar nichts zu tun haben und vermutlich ganz andere Spielgewohnheiten haben.
Blizz hat (wiederum höchst selber) um diese Kunden nicht nur zu holen sondern auch zu halten, den Schwieriegkeitsgrad angepasst.
Deine um Erleichterung bettelnden Casuals kommen dabei kaum vor wie du siehst.

Passt aber vermutlich nicht in dein Gut / Böse Schema, oder ?


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Da kommt dann doch gleich meine Gegenfrage: WER in dieser Welt kann etwas dafür, daß ihr durch den Content des Addons so schnell durchgerast seid und wer gibt euch das Recht das Spiel so verändern zu wollen damit es EUCH paßt? Haltet ihr euch tatsächlich für besser Menschen als Casuals das ihr euch das Recht rausnehmt?
> 
> Meine Lieblings-Rätselzeitschrift kommt auch nur 1x im Monat raus.
> Möglichkeit 1: Ich lassee mir Zeit mit den Rätseln und habe dann wenig Leerlauf bis zum nächsten Erscheinungstermin.
> ...



Wenn dein Verlag aber über 2 Jahre lang jede Woche ein Rätsel rausgebracht hat und du somit dich mit vollem elan auf die Rätsel stürzen konntest. Der verlag jetzt aber nur noch 1 mal im Monat was neues raus bringt und dir dadurch was fehlt regst du dich auch auf...


----------



## Lari (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Dann definier doch mal bitte normal.


Normal = Durchschnitt, habe ich aber geschrieben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Du redest selbst abwertend über etwas das du selber gern tust. WoW oder allgemein Gaming ist nicht NUR ein Spiel. Es ist ein Hobby! Seht es als solches an und alles wird gut.




OH NEIN!!  
es ist und bleibt nur ein SPIEL!!!


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> dann warten wir doch einfach mal ab was Blizz noch machen wird, bt und mh sind auch erst später dazugekommen. Das was man im moment spielen kann ist kara gruul und maggi. Ich würdmir Bosse wünschen wie keal oder die lady oder auch reliquia. Und da kann wow noch so casual freundlich sein wie es will, man braucht dazu trotzdem nen guten raid.
> 
> Taktiken zu suchen ist das eine aber sie umzusetzen das andere kara gruul und maggi und evtl noch die t5 content bosse bis auf die letzten beiden sind easy, erst danach hat sich gezeigt wer was kann. Lasst uns mal den nächsten großen patch abwarten und ich wette die casuals werden nicht durm rum kommen intensiver zu spielen damit sie auch den nächsthöheren content clearen können.
> 
> Ich denke wir vielspieler werden schon noch bekommen was wir wollen




Na wenn das so sein sollte wären alle zufrieden. Content für alle. 

und @ madame Mod. Ihr wisst auch nicht was ihr wollt oder? 
Einmal schreibt ihr : es sei berächtigt dass ihr das fordert und dann kommt wieder nen anderer casual der dem anderen in den rücken fällt und sagt ihr fordert ja überhaupt nix. 


Was davon ist denn nun richtig?


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Verstehe es richtig, dass du dich gerade aufregst, weil eine Extrem-PowerGamer-Gilde schreibt, es wäre zu einfach? Selbst aber nichtmal in BC alles gesehen? Spiel doch erstmal 25er NAxx in WotLK , bevor du die bösen Casuals beschuldigst, sie hätten das PG-Spiel WoW totgewhined. Ich fass es nicht...
> 
> Edit: Wo habe ich denn über WoW abwertend geschrieben? Komm ich jetzt nicht hinter.



Du verstehst es nicht. Ihm gehts gerade nicht darum alles gesehne zu haben ihm gehts darum, dass es alles eine gewisse herausforderung aufbringt und er nen gewissen aufnwand hatte so weit zu kommen wie er gekommen ist. Er will ja gerade das es schwer ist und er nicht unbedingt alles sieht.


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Tut mir Leid, aber wenn ich sowas lese schaudert es mir. Ein Onlinespiel wichtiger als deine Familie?



Die Geschichte hat uns gezeigt wohin es führt Menschen vorzuschreiben was gut und böse richtig und falsch Stichwort: 3tes Reich
Jeder soll in seinem Leben doch seine prioritäten selber setzen dürfen ohne dafür von anderen schief angeguckt zu werden oder verurteil zu werden. Und ich meinte damit auch nicht das er seine Familie vernachlässigen sollte kam jetzt bissl knackig rüber ich meine ich kann mir meine Zeit so einteilen das ich meinem Hobby (wow) mehr zeit zu teilen kann. Genau das selbe wenn jemand mit Kraftsport anfängt und sein Tag so umstrukturiert das er 3 ma die Woche ins Fittie kann...


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht. Ihm gehts gerade nicht darum alles gesehne zu haben ihm gehts darum, dass es alles eine gewisse herausforderung aufbringt und er nen gewissen aufnwand hatte so weit zu kommen wie er gekommen ist. Er will ja gerade das es schwer ist und er nicht unbedingt alles sieht.



Und ich will das nicht.

Beides gleichwertige und berechtigte Forderungen oder ?

Allerdings bin ich der Egoist und er ist Mutter Theresa. das will mir nicht einleuchten


----------



## Dalmus (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Hey hey nun überleg aber mal wer es überhaupt erst möglich gemacht hat das man durch den Content so durchrasen kann.


Die Jungs von Blizz, wer sonst?
Allerdings verstehe ich die Frage jetzt nicht.



ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Wir wollen das Spiel nämlich nicht zu unseren Gunsten verändern sollen wollen das beide Parteien ihren eigenen für ihre Zeit angepassten content bekommen. Aber das wäre laut eurer Aussage egoistisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt nur eine begrenzte Zahl an Mitarbeitern bei Blizzard, die nur eine bestimmte Menge X an Content bereitstellen kann.
Ein paar Leute haben den Content jetzt schon durch - shit happens. Damit muß man dann leben.

Was genau erwartest Du von Blizzard jetzt?
Dass sie die bisherigen Encounter buffen?
Oder daß sie im Schnellverfahren völlig unfertigen und ungetesteten Content reinpatchen?

Wo liegt das Problem sich selbst eigene Herausforderungen zu erstellen?
Versuch Naxx heroic zu fünft... Wenn ihr's schafft, kommt ihr groß raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (25. November 2008)

Power Zockers go Ultima Online Hardcore RPG Freeshard oder EvE Online Mega-Corp.


BRANDNEUE NEWS: Der TSG Kapfenhausen und der FC Grüttlingen fusionieren zu den "Ballspiel Roxxors". Sie wollen nun die Championsleague clearen.


----------



## Lari (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht. Ihm gehts gerade nicht darum alles gesehne zu haben ihm gehts darum, dass es alles eine gewisse herausforderung aufbringt und er nen gewissen aufnwand hatte so weit zu kommen wie er gekommen ist. Er will ja gerade das es schwer ist und er nicht unbedingt alles sieht.


Ja, dann ist doch alles wunderbar. Er selbst hat als Vielspieler nichtmal alles gesehen, es gab also noch Herausforderungen für ihn. Wenn es so einfach wäre, dann hätte er ja wohl alles gesehen, oder?
Das gleiche gilt bis jetzt auch noch für WotLK: Schon alles gesehen? Alles durch? Wohl kaum. Im Moment wird sich über ungelegte Eier aufgeregt.


----------



## Lillyan (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> und @ madame Mod. Ihr wisst auch nicht was ihr wollt oder?
> Einmal schreibt ihr : es sei berächtigt dass ihr das fordert und dann kommt wieder nen anderer casual der dem anderen in den rücken fällt und sagt ihr fordert ja überhaupt nix.
> 
> 
> Was davon ist denn nun richtig?


Wir? Ich bin ein eigener Mensch mit eigenen Ansichten... ich gehöre keiner Sekte an und habe auch keine Verträge unterschrieben ich denen steht "Ab jetzt bist du ein Casual und hast folgende Meinung zu vertreten...". Ich habe geschrieben, was ich in meinem Umfeld erlebt habe.

Und nebenbei habe ich einen Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber du scheinst es ja zu mögen, Leute einer bestimmten Gruppe anzuordnen und sie danach zu beurteilen.


----------



## Dalmus (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Wenn dein Verlag aber über 2 Jahre lang jede Woche ein Rätsel rausgebracht hat und du somit dich mit vollem elan auf die Rätsel stürzen konntest. Der verlag jetzt aber nur noch 1 mal im Monat was neues raus bringt und dir dadurch was fehlt regst du dich auch auf...


Oi, mir ist irgendwie entfallen, daß bisher alle 2 Wochen ein großer Contentpatch gekommen ist und Blizzard angekündigt hat, daß der nächste noch weit, weit entfernt ist. Oo


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ja, dann ist doch alles wunderbar. Er selbst hat als Vielspieler nichtmal alles gesehen, es gab also noch Herausforderungen für ihn. Wenn es so einfach wäre, dann hätte er ja wohl alles gesehen, oder?
> Das gleiche gilt bis jetzt auch noch für WotLK: Schon alles gesehen? Alles durch? Wohl kaum. Im Moment wird sich über ungelegte Eier aufgeregt.



Es geht aber nicht um ungesehen Conten aus BC sondern um *WOTLK*...
Und wieso muss man alles selber sehen um zu vergleichen wie Hardcore Gilden damals voran kamen und wie heute? Zu classic zeiten wenn neue Raids implementiert wurden waren die Hardcore Raider monate damit beschäftigt die Inze zu clearen und heute schafft es ein Gildenbündnis in 4 Tagen und dabei mussten sie noch mal eben auf 80 lvln -.-



> Oi, mir ist irgendwie entfallen, daß bisher alle 2 Wochen ein großer Contentpatch gekommen ist und Blizzard angekündigt hat, daß der nächste noch weit, weit entfernt ist. Oo



Du wirfst nen Vergleich auf der so oder so nicht auf WoW zutrifft oder willst du mir sagen das jeden Monat nen Conten Patch kommt? Und wirfst mir jetzt vor das ich den Vergleich in relation bringen damit du verstehst was wir meinen o.O


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ja, dann ist doch alles wunderbar. Er selbst hat als Vielspieler nichtmal alles gesehen, es gab also noch Herausforderungen für ihn. Wenn es so einfach wäre, dann hätte er ja wohl alles gesehen, oder?
> Das gleiche gilt bis jetzt auch noch für WotLK: Schon alles gesehen? Alles durch? Wohl kaum. Im Moment wird sich über ungelegte Eier aufgeregt.




In BC war der Content der kam auch schwer genug. Casuals kamen bis etwas T5 und vielspieler T6 dann die "pro's" Sunwell. So war es perfekt balanced. 

Wenn der Content aber nu so bleibt wie jetzt gerade gibts bald Nurnoch einen Haufen wo such alle ansammeln und das kann nicht gut sein. 
Was auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin mir was zu essen kaufen .. ich meld mich ancher wieder zu Wort.


----------



## Aproc (25. November 2008)

Ausserdem ist es nix neues das Ensidia den content clear hat die werden auch den lichking als first killen und dann sagen war zu einfach, ausserdme konnten sie lange genug vor release des addons naxx usw clearen und üben.Also nix neues....


----------



## Lillyan (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Die Geschichte hat uns gezeigt wohin es führt Menschen vorzuschreiben was gut und böse richtig und falsch Stichwort: 3tes Reich



Ganz ehrlich? Bei dem Vergleich ist für mich die Diskussion für mich beendet. Wer sich nur noch mit solchen an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Argumenten helfen kann kann meiner Meinung nach keine sachliche und vernünftige Diskussion führen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Bei dem Vergleich ist für mich die Diskussion für mich beendet. Wer sich nur noch mit solchen an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Argumenten helfen kann kann meiner Meinung nach keine sachliche und vernünftige Diskussion führen.




Oh du gibst aber schnell auf, nur weil ein Kiddy nicht weiß was er schreibt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Die Geschichte hat uns gezeigt wohin es führt Menschen vorzuschreiben was gut und böse richtig und falsch Stichwort: 3tes Reich



Adolf has entered the Building

Wenn du es als vorschreiben empfindest das jemand etwas in einem Forumsthread postet, tust du mir echt leid.


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Bei dem Vergleich ist für mich die Diskussion für mich beendet. Wer sich nur noch mit solchen an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Argumenten helfen kann kann meiner Meinung nach keine sachliche und vernünftige Diskussion führen.



Ach du findest es an den Haaren herbeigezogen wenn ich mein Leben selber bestimmten möchte? Mir von niemanden vorschreiben lassen will was gut ist und was nicht? Mir meine Zeit selber einzuteilen? So rumzulaufen wie es mir gefällt?

Ich finde jeder hat ein Recht darauf sein Leben so zu führen wie es für ihn am angenehmsten ist solange er dabei niemanden direkten Schaden zuführt. Von daher mag ich mich auch immer ganz weit von dem Begriff normalo distanzieren. Ich will anders sein als der graue Einheitsbrei und mein ding durchziehen so leben wie ich es beabsichtige. Deswegen kauf ich mir auch mit 18 als erstes Auto nen Sportwagen ohne nen reichen papi zu haben und mir ist das sowas von latte wer micht belächerlt und mir isses auch latte das ich monatlich mir den arsch abarbeiten muss damit ich den erhalten kann ohne das mir eltern auch nur ein cent dazu geben. Aber ich will ich sein und mein Leben bestimmen und mir nix vorkaun lassen. Und ich hab lediglicht aufgezeigt wohin uns sowas schon geführt hat was an dem Vergleich jetzt nicht passend ist kannste mir ja mal sachlich schildern...


----------



## Aproc (25. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Adolf has entered the Building
> 
> Wenn du es als vorschreiben empfindest das jemand etwas in einem Forumsthread postet, tust du mir echt leid.



/sign


----------



## Lari (25. November 2008)

Taroth, wie weit warst du? Selbst schon Naxx clear? Hast du eigentlich einen Grund, dich zu beschweren, außer eine PG-Gilde, die eine schon dagewesene Instanz mit nun höherem Level durch hat?
Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man sich über etwas aufregen kann, was mann selbst noch nicht gesehen hat, nichtmal weiß, wie lang man selbst brauchen wird und ungewiss dessen, was noch kommen mag.
Wenn die ersten wirklich neuen Encounter da sind, wird man sehen, inwiefern die PGs recht hatten.


----------



## Aproc (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Taproc, wie weit warst du? Selbst schon Naxx clear? Hast du eigentlich einen Grund, dich zu beschweren, außer eine PG-Gilde, die eine schon dagewesene Instanz mit nun höherem Level durch hat?
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man sich über etwas aufregen kann, was mann selbst noch nicht gesehen hat, nichtmal weiß, wie lang man selbst brauchen wird und ungewiss dessen, was noch kommen mag.
> Wenn die ersten wirklich neuen Encounter da sind, wird man sehen, inwiefern die PGs recht hatten.



soll das jetzt an mich gehen oder wat? Wenn ja dann lies mal meine posts richtig.Da steht lediglich der vergleich zum bc release und den instanzen danach.Ich denke das es in wotlk auch so sein wird wo reg ich mich darüber auf? Nenn mir ne stelle.Ich hab lediglich einen vergleich gezogen. Ich hab alles gesehen bishinzu Illidan himself


----------



## Lari (25. November 2008)

Aproc schrieb:


> soll das jetzt an mich gehen oder wat?


Edittiert. Taroth sollte es werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nich frech werden, Herzogenrath ist garnicht mal so weit weg ;D


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Mhhh ne sollte an mich gehen. Mein Wunsch wird mir BLizzard eh nie erfüllen. Ich hätte gern (nicht ich willxD) Classic Server nicht weil ich damals nicht gespeitl habe und es gern mal erleben würden sondern weil ich damals gepsielt habe und mir das Spiel einfach 100 mal besser gefallen hat mit dem alten PVP Rang system usw...


----------



## Aproc (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Edittiert. Taroth sollte es werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hrhr au noch son aue aus meiner gegend^^


----------



## Dalmus (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Du wirfst nen Vergleich auf der so oder so nicht auf WoW zutrifft oder willst du mir sagen das jeden Monat nen Conten Patch kommt? Und wirfst mir jetzt vor das ich den Vergleich in relation bringen damit du verstehst was wir meinen o.O


Der Vergleich paßte schon, Du hsat ihn nur offensichtlich nicht verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blizz schiebt in regelmäßigen Abständen neuen Content ins Spiel ein - genauso wie die Zeitschrift regelmäßig erscheint.


----------



## -Therion- (25. November 2008)

Wem es echt zu einfach ist der soll bitte diese Achievments probieren

http://www.wowhead.com/?achievement=579

http://www.wowhead.com/?achievement=2186

ich frag mich ob Enschiladias auch schon gepackt haben? Glaube eher nicht. Aber groß mimimimi weil ja alles zu "einfach" ist. Wie war das nochmal damals mit den 40 Hexertwinks und den 40 Seelensteinen?


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Tja ich habs aber so aufgefasst als das du auch nicht die periode des erscheindens deiner Rätsel bestimmen kannst und es deshalb akzeptierst und wir auch nicht den gegeben schwierigkeitsgrad beeifnlussen können und deshalb es einfach so hinnehmen sollen...


----------



## Lillyan (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Ach du findest es an den Haaren herbeigezogen wenn ich mein Leben selber bestimmten möchte? Mir von niemanden vorschreiben lassen will was gut ist und was nicht? Mir meine Zeit selber einzuteilen? So rumzulaufen wie es mir gefällt?
> 
> Ich finde jeder hat ein Recht darauf sein Leben so zu führen wie es für ihn am angenehmsten ist solange er dabei niemanden direkten Schaden zuführt. Von daher mag ich mich auch immer ganz weit von dem Begriff normalo distanzieren. Ich will anders sein als der graue Einheitsbrei und mein ding durchziehen so leben wie ich es beabsichtige. Deswegen kauf ich mir auch mit 18 als erstes Auto nen Sportwagen ohne nen reichen papi zu haben und mir ist das sowas von latte wer micht belächerlt und mir isses auch latte das ich monatlich mir den arsch abarbeiten muss damit ich den erhalten kann ohne das mir eltern auch nur ein cent dazu geben. Aber ich will ich sein und mein Leben bestimmen und mir nix vorkaun lassen. Und ich hab lediglicht aufgezeigt wohin uns sowas schon geführt hat was an dem Vergleich jetzt nicht passend ist kannste mir ja mal sachlich schildern...


Ich bitte dich, ein Nazivergleich? In so einer Situation?
Ich will dir nichts vorschreiben, von mir aus kannst du morgens eine Stunde im Bad stehen und dich schminken oder dir deine Tattoos mit einem Edding aufmalen (und ähnlich sinnlose Dinge, die mir gerade nicht einfallen). Dennoch finde ich es bedenklich, wenn einem Menschen ein Spiel wichtiger wird als die Menschen in seinem nahesten Umfeld. Vielleicht hast du so eine tollerante Familie, die das mitmacht. Vielleicht gibt es andere "besondere" Situationen in deiner Familie, die hier nichts zur Sache tun. Aber in einem halbwegs gesunden Umfeld seine Familie zu vernachlässigen weil man auf einen Pixelhaufen starren will kann durchaus ungewollte Nachwirkungen haben, die man in dem Moment noch gar nicht abschätzen kann.
Und was ein Sportwagen damit zu tun hat weiß ich nun noch nicht so wirklich... trotzdem Gratulation dazu.


----------



## Kerlomator (25. November 2008)

Heißen die wirklich so?
Was für ein Name.
Erinnert erstens zu sehr an NVidia und 
bedeutet auf Spanisch dann auch noch "Neid".
Naja. Etwas kreativer hätten sie ja schon sein können.
Was die sonst so an Hardcore Gaming betreiben ist mir schnuppe,
müssen die ja wissen wie weit die ihre WoW-Exzesse treiben.
Ich hab nicht viel am Hut mit diesem Schwanzvergleich-0 auf 100 in 2sec-Rekord Geraide.
Hab ich T-was-weiß-ich, freu ich mich, hab ich's nicht, geht die Welt auch nicht unter.


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Wem es echt zu einfach ist der soll bitte diese Achievments probieren
> 
> http://www.wowhead.com/?achievement=579
> 
> ...



Mh die sehen echt verlockend aus aber nur wegen 2 achievments kauf ich mir net das addon und bezahl 13€ monatlich wenn der rest nicht stimmt =)


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Aber ich will ich sein und mein Leben bestimmen und mir nix vorkaun lassen. Und ich hab lediglicht aufgezeigt wohin uns sowas schon geführt hat was an dem Vergleich jetzt nicht passend ist kannste mir ja mal sachlich schildern...



Eine Diskussion wie diese in einem Spieleforum mit Zuständen in der NS Diktatur in Verbindung zu bringen ist abwegig.
Sicherlich wird dir schon öfter aufgefallen sein, dass Menschen dir in das reinreden wollen was du tun möchtest. (Lehrer, Eltern, Freundin/Freund, das Gesetz, Arbeitgeber etc.) sind wir deshalb alle bereits auf dem Weg ins braune Verderben, ja?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Verstehe es richtig, dass du dich gerade aufregst, weil eine Extrem-PowerGamer-Gilde schreibt, es wäre zu einfach? Selbst aber nichtmal in BC alles gesehen? Spiel doch erstmal 25er NAxx in WotLK , bevor du die bösen Casuals beschuldigst, sie hätten das PG-Spiel WoW totgewhined. Ich fass es nicht...
> 
> Edit: Wo habe ich denn über WoW abwertend geschrieben? Komm ich jetzt nicht hinter.



das hab ich nu auch grad gedacht ...blick ich nich, wie kann man sich über zu einfach beschweren wenn man in all der zeit selbst nicht durch war ? also wo ist denn nu das problem ?


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, ein Nazivergleich? In so einer Situation?
> Ich will dir nichts vorschreiben, von mir aus kannst du morgens eine Stunde im Bad stehen und dich schminken oder dir deine Tattoos mit einem Edding aufmalen (und ähnlich sinnlose Dinge, die mir gerade nicht einfallen). Dennoch finde ich es bedenklich, wenn einem Menschen ein Spiel wichtiger wird als die Menschen in seinem nahesten Umfeld. Vielleicht hast du so eine tollerante Familie, die das mitmacht. Vielleicht gibt es andere "besondere" Situationen in deiner Familie, die hier nichts zur Sache tun. Aber in einem halbwegs gesunden Umfeld seine Familie zu vernachlässigen weil man auf einen Pixelhaufen starren will kann durchaus ungewollte Nachwirkungen haben, die man in dem Moment noch gar nicht abschätzen kann.
> Und was ein Sportwagen damit zu tun hat weiß ich nun noch nicht so wirklich... trotzdem Gratulation dazu.



Also ich pflege ein sehr sehr gutes Verhältnis zu meinen Eltern aber sie habe akzeptiert das ich lieber zocke als mit ihnen über den Weihnachtsmarkt zu bummeln. Und der Vergleich mit dem Auto war einfach nur um zu zeigen das ich mache was ich für richtig halte obwohl ich von vielen Menschen im engeren Umfeld daüfr schief angeguckt werde...

Der Vergleich war sicher nen bissl zu weit gegriffen aber wenn man in rage ist übertreibt man gern gelle   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kommt auch bissl krass rüber das Game ist mir nicht wichtiger wenn meine Familie und Freunde vor die Wahl stellen würden wär ich natürlich immer bei ihnen aber wenn man das mit den Eltern gut absprechen kann passts doch =)


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion wie diese in einem Spieleforum mit Zuständen in der NS Diktatur in Verbindung zu bringen ist abwegig.
> Sicherlich wird dir schon öfter aufgefallen sein, dass Menschen dir in das reinreden wollen was du tun möchtest. (Lehrer, Eltern, Freundin/Freund, das Gesetz, Arbeitgeber etc.) sind wir deshalb alle bereits auf dem Weg ins braune Verderben, ja?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




NEEIN natürlich nicht, ich hab einfach verdeutlichen wollen das ich mir ungern mein Leben vorschreiben lasse. sry für den krassen vergleich

Muss jetzt erstmal los noch schnell 2 Sport stunden abdrücken und dann auf die Arbeit spritgeld verdienen bis denn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (25. November 2008)

Toll, das erste was auf ihrer Homepage zu lesen ist ist "MIMIMI"


----------



## Lillyan (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Kommt auch bissl krass rüber das Game ist mir nicht wichtiger wenn meine Familie und Freunde vor die Wahl stellen würden wär ich natürlich immer bei ihnen aber wenn man das mit den Eltern gut absprechen kann passts doch =)



Siehst du, das hört sich doch gleich ganz anders an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seneca (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht um ungesehen Conten aus BC sondern um *WOTLK*...
> Und wieso muss man alles selber sehen um zu vergleichen wie Hardcore Gilden damals voran kamen und wie heute? Zu classic zeiten wenn neue Raids implementiert wurden waren die Hardcore Raider monate damit beschäftigt die Inze zu clearen und heute schafft es ein Gildenbündnis in 4 Tagen und dabei mussten sie noch mal eben auf 80 lvln -.-



In vier Tagen?
Wie lange war die Beta noch gewesen?

Ich war nicht in der Beta, weil ich mir den Spielspass nicht verderben wollte.
Aber an Spass haben Progamer anscheinend kein Interesse.
Die Beta wird als Vorbereitung für Speed-Rekorde gespielt, nicht zur Entdeckung und Meldung von Fehlern, was ja ihr Sinn sein sollte.
Was soll man dazu noch sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanevil (25. November 2008)

Die Diskussion ob der Content zu leicht ist wird wohl noch etwas verfrüht diskutiert, da ja 99% der Leute die sich darüber beschweren nichtmal 80 sind. Andererseits macht es den "Vielspielern" wohl Sorgen ob der Content zu gegebenem Zeitpunkt genug Herausforderung bietet, da dies ja der Antrieb dieser ist. Wo ich das Problem sehe ist das durch bestimmte Änderungen manches etwas weniger spannend wirkt wie z.B. Prequests die Zugang zu den Raidinstanzen bieten. 

Bestes Beispiel sind dann Leute im Raid die 24 "umbringen" weil diesen wenns einmal darauf ankommt nicht fähig sind z.B. aus dem Feuer zu rennen....  die Träne zünden weil sie in die Luft geschleudert wurden (Archimonde).... trotz dem dicken durch das Addon gesetzten Totenkopf über ihrem Schädel in die Heilergruppe rennen (z.B. Voidreaver)... in ZA in den Bomben sterben oder sich nicht auf eine Simple Ansage zügig sammeln können obwohl einen das Addon schon anfleht den Cast abzubrechen und seinen Arsch zu bewegen. Diese Leute hätten aber gerne einen ZA Bären, Illi-Schwerter u.s.w. haben aber nichtmal ansatzweise etwas Leistung gebracht geschweigedenn ihr Hirn benutzt. Diese wird aber von den Leuten erwartet da raiden ein Teamspiel ist und Konzentration verlangt.

Das der Anfangscontent jedem zugänglich gemacht wird sehe ich vollkommen ein, nur ist WoW ein so umfangreiches Spiel das es genug Platz hat um auch etwas forderndes unterzubringen. Ich glaube nicht das man damals die Macher von Tetris angefleht hat den "Hardcoremodus" zu vereinfachen.... jeder war zufrieden mit der schwierigkeit die er durch sein können und evtl. übung schaffte. Es nimmt dem Spiel auch einen gewissen Reiz wenn man vor Augen hat das es keine wirklich harten Aufgaben ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt gibt. Das diese Aufgaben dann durch besseren Loot, Titel u.s.w. belohnt werden dürfte doch wohl logisch sein. 

Es gibt wohl auch mehr "Vielspieler" als hier einige wahrhaben wollen, nur diese melden sich nicht in den Foren da diese wohl erst mal selbst antesten wollen, ob alles wirklich zu einfach geworden ist oder einfach auf den nächsten Contentpatch warten. wenn man bedenkt welche unterschiede zwischen SSC/TK und Kara davor bestehen/bestanden (nerf) kann man ja nur hoffen. 

Ich habe auch nicht als Vielspieler angefangen und war damals mit allem zufrieden was sich mir in WoW bot und war damals froh 2 lvl34 Worgs gleichzeitig umzuknüppeln ohne zu sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit steigendem Level lernte ich mehr und mehr und lernte das Gruppenspiel und die Instanzen kennen. Das es Addons gibt und man auch ohne 12 wipes durch UBRS kommt war eine art Erleuchtung. Es gab wohl einen unterschied wie man an die Aufgaben herantreten kann und mein Ehrgeiz war geweckt. Erfolge sind och was feines und bestätigen einen in seinem machen. Da ich erst recht spät zum richtigen Raiden gekommen bin kann ich nicht behaupten in Sunwell ernsthaft unterwegs gewesen zu sein nur stellt das für mich kein Problem dar, da ich auch mit gewissem Aufwand und einem eventuellen Gildenwechsel dies auch erreicht hätte. Aber auch ein Archi-Kill (vor dem Nerv) kann einen recht stolz machen und genügt mir völlig. Deshalb würde ich jetzt nicht anfangen rumzuheulen das SWP für mich und meine Kollegen unerreichbar zum damaligen Zeitpunkt war, für andere war Hyjal ja das auch und ich war/bin damit glücklich.

Das es Content gab der mir nicht zugänglich war störte mich nicht, es war eher eine Art Ansporn evtl. etwas mehr aus seinen Möglichkeiten zu machen ODER sich mit der 2. Bundesliga zufrieden zu geben.... es gibt auch Ligen unter dir. 

Sich jetzt gegenseitig zu beschuldigen wer an der jetzigen Situation "schuld" ist, ist 1. zu früh 2. sinnlose flamerei

Nur wünsche ich mir persöhnlich das es noch "schwierigen" Content gibt da es für mich persöhnlich sehr spannend ist mit 24 fähigen Leuten an einem knackigen Boss zu stehen und zu sehen wie all diese Leute sich Mühe geben und in gewissen Situationen richtig reagieren und zusammen etwas hinbekommen ob es nun T4 / T5 oder T6 Content ist, je nach Spielerischem können, Zeit, Hirnmasse, Reaktionsvermögen oder nur der puren Lust. Hauptsache für mich wäre das es für jede Kategorie Spieler eine gewisse Herausforderung bereitsteht.

Habt euch lieb, mfg der Evil

[Rechtschreibfehler suche ich später und editiere diese / einige Kommas fehlen nur bin ich gerade noch etwas abgelenkt, man möge mir verzeihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## youngceaser (25. November 2008)

boah ey wie langweilig haben die jetzt überhaupt noch richtige konkurenz wenn alle elite gilden sich auflösen oder zusammenschließen ?


----------



## Dalmus (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Tja ich habs aber so aufgefasst als das du auch nicht die periode des erscheindens deiner Rätsel bestimmen kannst und es deshalb akzeptierst und wir auch nicht den gegeben schwierigkeitsgrad beeifnlussen können und deshalb es einfach so hinnehmen sollen...


Hm, dann hast Du den Vergleich ja doch verstanden.
Nun bin ich über Deinen letzten Einwand dann doch verwundert.

Bei den Rätseln kann ich keinen Einfluß drauf nehmen, wie oft die erscheinen und wie schwer die sind.
Beim Content ist es das gleiche.

Man muß es eben hinnehmen können.

Und nur weil ich selbst seit Jahren Rätsel und für mich persönlich die Rätsel somit einfacher erscheinen und ich mit der Zeitschrift schneller durch bin, heißt das eben nicht, daß der Schwierigkeitsgrad abgenommen hätte.


----------



## keen. (25. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> ...
> Und nur weil ich selbst seit Jahren Rätsel und für mich persönlich die Rätsel somit einfacher erscheinen und ich mit der Zeitschrift schneller durch bin, heißt das eben nicht, daß der Schwierigkeitsgrad abgenommen hätte.



endlich hat das mal einer gesagt.

die spielerfahrung von 4 jahren sollte man nicht ganz ausser acht lassen (genauso die lange betaphase, die es so intensiv zu anfangszeiten nicht gab).

steck leute mit heutigem verständniss der spielmechanik und fähigkeiten, in das wow-classic kostüm...
da sind mc bwl aq und naxx auch in ein paar tagen durch -_-

und finds wirklich absurd dass jemand über die erleichterung des spiels herzieht , obwohl er nichtmal alles gesehen hat/sehen konnte...


----------



## Rhokan (25. November 2008)

Ensidia hört sich an wie ne Blutelfe auf einem französischen RP PvE-Server wenn ihr mich fragt.


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

So, da bin ich wieder. Curly Fries sind echt lecker.


Fassen wir mal zusammen. 

Casuals wollen für ihre 13€ im Monat den selben Content erleben wie Vielspieler und Progamer.
Casuals wollen für ihre 13€ im Monat entspannen und sich nicht anstrengen im Spiel.
Casuals wollen für ihre 13€ im Monat für weniger Zeitaufwand genauso weit kommen wie Vielspieler und Progamer.


Vielspieler suchen für ihre 13€ im Monat Herausforderungen im Spiel die sie zusammen mit ihren Gildenleuten meistern wollen.
Vielspieler wollen Anspruchsvollen Content der Taktik und Geschick erfordert.

Progamer wollen für ihre 13€ im Monat Content haben an dem sie sichdie Zähne ausbeissen können um etwas zu schaffen.
Progamer wollen für ihre 13€ im Monat 2500 Euro Nettogehalt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gut also, wieso finden wir keinen gemeinsamen Nenner?
Was genau hindert euch an den 3 Punkten die ich oben (die ihr sogar selber) genannt habt/e zu erleben. 
Ihr habt : Naxx 10er 5er 5er Hero. Alles in allem einfacher Content mit gutem Loot um in den nächsten enisteigen zu können.
Ihr seht alles im genannten Content wenn auch mit weniger Anspruch. 
Nun möchte ich schlicht und enifach wissen von euch : Wieso gönnt ihr den Vielspielern nicht schwere herausfordernde 25er Instanzen. Warum könnt ihr die 3 Casualpunkte nicht erleben wenn andere SPieler schwereren Content meistern? 

Stellt euch bitte eins vor : Die Instanzen bleiben alle so wie sie jetzt sind. Man holt sich das T7 set damit man in der nächsten Instanz bestehen kann.
                                      Ihr habt auch euer T7 zusammen und wollt nun entlich sehen wie sich das Zeug in der neuen Instanze macht.
                                      Blizzard bringt aber nun Instanzen raus welche vom Schwierigkeitsgrad so schwer sind wie die von euch gemeisterten T7 Instanzen,                           
                                      und das NUR damit nachziehende Casualgamer den selben content erleben können wir ihr. Das niveau der Instanzen bleibt einfach 
                                      ständig gleich damit kein casual zu meckern hat das er erst die Zeit aufbringen muss T7 zu holen um in den neuen Instanzen
                                      bestehen zu können. Einfach ein total gradliniges Spiel. Würde euch das auf dauer Spaß machen? Wollt ihr nicht irgendwann mal 
                                      Ausloggen mit dem Gedanken : WoW heute sind wir nur gewhiped aber der Boss war schon auf 10%. Morgen liegt er endlich und dann 
                                      wird gefeiert im gchat. Wollt ihr lieber das der Content von jedem und allen Spielern im halbschlaf gemacht werden kann? Wieso 
                                      sollte man dann überhaupt noch raiden gehen wenn sich garnichts ändert. 
                                      Es sind die Herausforderungen welche die Vielspieler und Pros bei der Stange halten. Nicht etwa der einfach zu bekommene Loot.

Ich kann nurnochmal wiederholen : Wieviel Zeit ihr im Spiel verbringen wollt liegt natürlich an euch, aber bitte erwartet nicht das ihr für weniger Zeit das selbe kriegen könnt wie Leute die mehr Zeit verbingen wollen. Man kann ein Spiel nämlich nicht an jedem anpassen. Es wird IMMER jemanden geben der nicht alles erreichen kann weil er wenig Zeit hat.

Ich schreib schon wieder soviel.. Was ich eigentlich damit sagen will ist: Wenn jeder seinen Content bekommt sollte es doch ncihts zu meckern geben oder?
                                               Jeder sollte das sehen können für das er gewillt ist Zeit zu "opfern". Wer wenig Zeit hat sieht ebend nicht soviel wie jemand 
                                                der mehr Zeit hat. So is der Lauf der Dinge und nicht nur in WoW so. Auch in anderen Spielen ist das so und überhaupt auf der     
                                               Welt.

Gönnt den Leuten die viel Spielen ihren Content ... auch wenn ihr ihn nicht haben könnt. Das ist immerhin nicht die Schuld der Vielspieler sondern ganz allein eure Entscheidung wann und wieviel zeit ihr investieren wollt.


----------



## Lari (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Gönnt den Leuten die viel Spielen ihren Content ... auch wenn ihr ihn nicht haben könnt.


Gönnt den Casuals, auch alles zu sehen ... selbst wenn ihr zu schnell durch seid.
Davon ab ist Pauschalisierung nicht wirlich sinnvoll.

Und nun nochmal: Du beschwerst dich, WoW wäre zu einfach, hast vor WotLK aber immer noch Herausforderungen gehabt. Du kennst das Endgame von WotLK nicht, verteufelst aber das Casual-WoW, und ich glaube nicht daran, dass du vor dem nächsten Addon alles gesehen haben wirst. Warum also das Ganze? Aus Prinzip, weil Ensidia als Extrem-Gilde unterfordert ist?


----------



## Seneca (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> So, da bin ich wieder. Curly Fries sind echt lecker.
> 
> 
> Fassen wir mal zusammen.
> ...



Wie kommst Du darauf?

Ich würde mich als Casual einstufen, aber bei mir stimmen alle drei Punkte für Casuals nicht!
Ich muss nicht alles gesehen haben, und ich mag Herausforderungen: also lieber Inis, die ich *nicht* beim ersten Besuch ohne Wipe clear habe.
Vielleicht ist die Welt nicht so einfach schwarz/weiß?


----------



## Dalmus (25. November 2008)

Ok, da ich mich zu den Casuals zähle, gehe ich mal detaillierter darauf ein...



ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Casuals wollen für ihre 13€ im Monat den selben Content erleben wie Vielspieler und Progamer.
> Casuals wollen für ihre 13€ im Monat entspannen und sich nicht anstrengen im Spiel.
> Casuals wollen für ihre 13€ im Monat für weniger Zeitaufwand genauso weit kommen wie Vielspieler und Progamer.


1. Hm, nö, nicht zwingend.
2. Jopp
3. Nö, gilt für mich ebenfalls nicht.



ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich schlicht und enifach wissen von euch : Wieso gönnt ihr den Vielspielern nicht schwere herausfordernde 25er Instanzen. Warum könnt ihr die 3 Casualpunkte nicht erleben wenn andere SPieler schwereren Content meistern?


Da ich kein Problem mit Vielspielern habe, die sich an irgendeinem Content die Zähne ausbeissen habe und ihnen das keinesfalls mißgönne, erübrigt sich dann wohl die Frage nach dem Wieso... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Blizzard bringt aber nun Instanzen raus welche vom Schwierigkeitsgrad so schwer sind wie die von euch gemeisterten T7 Instanzen,
> und das NUR damit nachziehende Casualgamer den selben content erleben können wir ihr. Das niveau der Instanzen bleibt einfach
> ständig gleich damit kein casual zu meckern hat das er erst die Zeit aufbringen muss T7 zu holen um in den neuen Instanzen
> bestehen zu können. Einfach ein total gradliniges Spiel. Würde euch das auf dauer Spaß machen? Wollt ihr nicht irgendwann mal
> ...


Versteh ich gerade nicht...
Blizzard wird im nächsten Content-Patch keine Raid-Instanzen bringen, die auf Naxx-Niveau sind.
Daß das unsinnig wäre, da sind wir uns einig, oder?



ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Ich kann nurnochmal wiederholen : Wieviel Zeit ihr im Spiel verbringen wollt liegt natürlich an euch, aber bitte erwartet nicht das ihr für weniger Zeit das selbe kriegen könnt wie Leute die mehr Zeit verbingen wollen. Man kann ein Spiel nämlich nicht an jedem anpassen. Es wird IMMER jemanden geben der nicht alles erreichen kann weil er wenig Zeit hat.


Richtig. Und das gilt genauso für Vielspieler und Pros... wieviel Zeit diese im Spiel verbringen wollen, das können sie ebenfalls selbst entscheiden. Man kann ein Spiel nämlich nicht an jeden anpassen.


----------



## keen. (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Gönnt den Casuals, auch alles zu sehen ... selbst wenn ihr zu schnell durch seid.
> Davon ab ist Pauschalisierung nicht wirlich sinnvoll.
> 
> Und nun nochmal: Du beschwerst dich, WoW wäre zu einfach, hast vor WotLK aber immer noch Herausforderungen gehabt. Du kennst das Endgame von WotLK nicht, verteufelst aber das Casual-WoW, und ich glaube nicht daran, dass du vor dem nächsten Addon alles gesehen haben wirst. Warum also das Ganze? Aus Prinzip, weil Ensidia als Extrem-Gilde unterfordert ist?




das wäre ja alles viel zu logisch und einfach...

wenn ich nur das zitat von peter aus family guy finden würd ...


----------



## Thimothy (25. November 2008)

Ich bin auch ein "normalo" ^^

Aber wie du, Rankath das geschrieben hast, sehe ich absolut kein Problem!!
Ich würde es eher gut finden eine Gewissheit zu haben noch viel vor mir zu haben.

Es kann ja auch passieren das man selber mal zum Vielspieler wird oder?

So viel Toleranz sollte schon da sein beiden Seiten gerecht zu werden.


----------



## lord just (25. November 2008)

naja casual spieler wollen in erster linie ihren spaß haben und auch ab und an mal sehen, dass sich die investierte zeit auch gelohnt hat. sprich wenn man erstmal auf lvl80 ist will man auch gutes equip haben können ohne stunden lang am stück spielen zu müssen.

das hat blizzard ja jetzt so geregelt, dass man hero instanzen gehen kann, die nur zwischen ner halben und einen stunde dauert und wo rares und episches equip dropped und man sich durch die marken episches equip kaufen kann. den casual spielern reicht das, weil sie keine zeit haben und trotzdem sehen, dass sie etwas im spiel erreicht haben.

die semi-pro spieler die meist in ner gilde sind gehen heros nur zum farmen und fühlen sich eher in den raids zuhause und wollen natürlich auch die raids schaffen. für die gibt es dann die 10er instanzen, die man als casual halt nicht gehen kann, weil man meist keine anständige gruppe für findet und selbst die kleinste gilde besteht aus mehr als 10 leuten (12 um ne gilde zu gründen). vom schwierigkeitsgrad sind die 10er instanzen schon anspruchsvoller und da stirbt man auch mal, wenn man die taktik nicht kennt. für größere gilden gibt es dann noch die 25er instanzen, die aber nochmal was schwieriger sind und das selbst, wenn man die taktik kennt, weil dort die gruppe gut eingespielt sein muss.

wenn man das aber auch geschafft hat, dann gibt es noch die achievments, wo es darum geht, einzelne bosse auf ne spezielle art zu legen, wie z.b. in 2 minuten nen endboss legen oder im bosskampf auf hilfsmittel zu verzichten.

für die richtigen pro-gamer gibt es erstmal keinen content, jedoch soll der später noch kommen.

blizzard kümmert sich jetzt erstmal um die masse und das sind die casual spieler, die allesamt zufrieden sind. die gilden motzen zwar rum, dass der content zu leicht ist, aber die haben meist nur die 10er raids durch und schaffen die 25er raids nicht und haben dann auch ersteinmal "nix mehr" zu tun.


----------



## manavortex (25. November 2008)

> Bestes Beispiel sind dann Leute im Raid die 24 "umbringen" weil diesen wenns einmal darauf ankommt nicht fähig sind z.B. aus dem Feuer zu rennen.... die Träne zünden weil sie in die Luft geschleudert wurden (Archimonde).... trotz dem dicken durch das Addon gesetzten Totenkopf über ihrem Schädel in die Heilergruppe rennen (z.B. Voidreaver)... in ZA in den Bomben sterben oder sich nicht auf eine Simple Ansage zügig sammeln können obwohl einen das Addon schon anfleht den Cast abzubrechen und seinen Arsch zu bewegen. Diese Leute hätten aber gerne einen ZA Bären, Illi-Schwerter u.s.w. haben aber nichtmal ansatzweise etwas Leistung gebracht geschweigedenn ihr Hirn benutzt. Diese wird aber von den Leuten erwartet da raiden ein Teamspiel ist und Konzentration verlangt.


Ja, und diese Leute meinen Enchilada mit "bad players".

Ich bin eine Vielspielerin, ich möchte gern raiden gehen und ich möchte auch irgendwann mal sämtlichen Content gesehen haben. Aber wenn ich lieber mit meinen Eltern auf den Weihnachtsmarkt gehen will anstatt auf meinen Pixelhaufen zu starren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dann möchte ich diese Möglichkeit auch haben. Ja, wir haben geraidet, und wir werden es auch wieder tun, über Bündnisse etc.

Aber mich nerven die "bad players". Wer es spielerisch nicht hinbekommt, seinen totenkopfgeschmückten Hintern trotz riesiger blinkender Schlachtzugswarnungen aus Neon mit roten Pfeilen von den Heilern wegzubewegen, wer es nicht hinbekommt, nach persönlicher, mit blümchen dekorierter Bitte durch den Raidleiter im TS auf seine Träne zu klicken, wer nicht in der Lage ist, einen Schritt zur Seite zu machen wenn unter ihm der Fußboden brennt, der hat verdammt noch mal keinen Zul-Aman-Bären verdient, der darf keine Kriegsgleven haben, den will ich nicht mit irgendwelchen Titeln über dem Kopf herumlaufen sehen, der soll für alle Ewigkeit an Attumen wipen und dabei sechsstellige Repkosten farmen und das bis ins sechste Glied!

Das Problem ist nur, dass viele dieser Leute recht laut und nachhaltig whinen. Wir haben mal einen Casual aus unserer Gilde mit nach Kara geschleppt, weil er immer gewhined hat, dass ihn nie jemand mitnimmt. Er hat ne Viertelstunde gebraucht, bis er den Raid gebufft hatte, hat trotz mehrfacher Ansagen es nicht geschafft, seinen Zorn der Gerechtigkeit zu zünden und ist bei Mittnacht instant aus den Latschen gekippt. Ergebnis: Seitdem scheut er Raids wie der Teufel das Weihwasser, farmt sich mit Stufe 72 und ein paar Gleichgesinnten den Kara-Key und verbringt eine Dreiviertelstunde damit, beim Endboss in der Arkatraz zu wipen. Was er nicht tut ist im Blizzard-Forum zu whinen, das Spiel sei zu schwer.

Hey, ich bin auch nicht endlos skilled. Mein Main ist Holypala, und wir alle wissen, dass Holypalas die Reaktionsfähigkeit und Beweglichkeit der Tugendhaften Maid aufweisen. Aber wenn WOW auf einen Stand generft wird, dass Leute wie der oben beschriebene Tankadin durch die 25er knallen, dann werde ich es langweilig finden und es nicht mehr spielen wollen. Ich denke einfach, das ist das Problem.

Viele hier fühlen sich, wenn sie "bad players" lesen, persönlich angegriffen. Seid ihr damit gemeint? Bleibt ihr im Feuer stehen? Sprengt ihr euren Raid in die Luft? Und wenn ja - zieht ihr daraus Konsequenzen und werdet Vollzeitblumenpflücker oder sucht euch eure Nische, oder geht ihr los und heult im Blizzard-Forum rum, bis alle Bosse nur noch Freeloot sind?

Seid ihr "bad players"?

Und wollt ihr trotzdem den Kriegsbären und die Gleven? Ja? Dann L2P.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Gönnt den Leuten die viel Spielen ihren Content ... auch wenn ihr ihn nicht haben könnt. Das ist immerhin nicht die Schuld der Vielspieler sondern ganz allein eure Entscheidung wann und wieviel zeit ihr investieren wollt.




von wegen SCHULD zitier ich einfach (frech) nochmal meinen eigen Post von vorhin:


Nochmal zu der Böse Casuals-Vielspieler Opfer Theorie.

Blizzard *höchst selbst *(!) hat durch gute aber auch aggressive Werbung (Ich spiele einen Nachtelf Irokesen was spielst du) WoW zu einem Massenphänomen gemacht.
Das bedeutet:

Sie haben vorsätzlich Kunden in das Spiel gezogen, die mit dieser Art Spiel vorher gar nichts zu tun haben und vermutlich ganz andere Spielgewohnheiten haben.
Blizz hat (*wiederum höchst selber)* um diese Kunden nicht nur zu holen sondern auch zu halten, den Schwieriegkeitsgrad angepasst.
Deine um Erleichterung bettelnden Casuals kommen dabei kaum vor wie du siehst.

Passt aber vermutlich nicht in dein Gut / Böse Schema, oder ?


----------



## Dalmus (25. November 2008)

manavortex schrieb:


> Aber mich nerven die "bad players". Wer es spielerisch nicht hinbekommt, seinen totenkopfgeschmückten Hintern trotz riesiger blinkender Schlachtzugswarnungen aus Neon mit roten Pfeilen von den Heilern wegzubewegen, wer es nicht hinbekommt, nach persönlicher, mit blümchen dekorierter Bitte durch den Raidleiter im TS auf seine Träne zu klicken, wer nicht in der Lage ist, einen Schritt zur Seite zu machen wenn unter ihm der Fußboden brennt, der hat verdammt noch mal keinen Zul-Aman-Bären verdient, der darf keine Kriegsgleven haben, den will ich nicht mit irgendwelchen Titeln über dem Kopf herumlaufen sehen, der soll für alle Ewigkeit an Attumen wipen und dabei sechsstellige Repkosten farmen und das bis ins sechste Glied!


Hm, was ist dann der Gegensatz zum "bad player"?
Der "good player"? Also jemand, dem so etwas _nie_ passiert?
Was ist, wenn man 25 "good player" in eine Raidinstanz steckt?
Sollten die nicht ungehindert durchlaufen? Komplett ohne zu wipen?
Oh, das ist schon passiert mit dem neuen Content?
So what?
Was also kann Blizzard einbauen um diese "good player" zu stoppen und sie sich die Zähne ausbeissen lassen?
Encounter, die nur durch Glück zu besiegen sind?
Dann jammer die "good player" über die glücksabhängigen Encounter.
Encounter die nur durch puren Damage besiegt werden können, den man nur aufbringen kann, wenn alle top equipped sind?
Dann jammern die "good player", weil sie x-mal Encounter y legen müssen, bis sie das Gear dafür haben.

Bist Du ein "good player"?


----------



## Lillyan (25. November 2008)

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Wie viele der Leute die motzen, dass es zu leicht sei, haben sich Guides zu den Bossen und Instanzen durchgelesen? Jetzt mal abgesehen von den Gilden, die in der beta schon mehr als genug Zeit hatten um sich die Taktiken zu erarbeiten. Wenn man sie gelesen hat, warum? Wenn man eine Herausforderung will, warum schafft man sie sich nicht, indem man eben ohne die ganzen Hilfen wie Addons und vorgefertigte Taktiken verzichtet, so wie WoW "eigentlich" ist. Ich bin mir sicher, dann werden einige Instanzen und Raids auch wieder zu einer wahren Herausforderung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

wenn ich manavortex beitrag so lese ... und ein wenig nachdenke liegt es liegt es viell daran das diese "sogenannten" bad players oftmals behaupten sie schaffen es nicht aus zeitgründen in wirklichkeit sind sie einfach zu blöd und verstehen nicht das was viereckiges nicht in einen kreis gleicher größe passt... also wollen sie das das viereckt an den kreis angepasst wird. 


wenn dem so sein sollte entschuldige ich mich bei den casuals die wenig zeit haben, dies selbst wissen und sich nicht beschweren deswegen nicht alles sehen zu können. 
die leute die rummosern das sie den content wegen zeit nicht sehen können scheinen mir tatsächlich die sorte "bad player" zu sein denn die richtigen casualas wissen das sie fürs weiter kommen zeit investieren müssen und beschweren sich anscheinend nicht wenn sies nicht schaffen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorry @ Dalmus und Ohrensammler aber ich glaub ihr seid "bad player" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessieren würde: Wie viele der Leute die motzen, dass es zu leicht sei, haben sich Guides zu den Bossen und Instanzen durchgelesen? Jetzt mal abgesehen von den Gilden, die in der beta schon mehr als genug Zeit hatten um sich die Taktiken zu erarbeiten. Wenn man sie gelesen hat, warum? Wenn man eine Herausforderung will, warum schafft man sie sich nicht, indem man eben ohne die ganzen Hilfen wie Addons und vorgefertigte Taktiken verzichtet, so wie WoW "eigentlich" ist. Ich bin mir sicher, dann werden einige Instanzen und Raids auch wieder zu einer wahren Herausforderung.



Das musst du dann die Gilden fragen die sowas benutzen. Unsere Gilde war PREBC schon naxx und die bosse sind von den fähigkeiten her identisch zu damals halt nur an 10-25 spieler angepasst.


----------



## Dalmus (25. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Herausforderung will, warum schafft man sie sich nicht, indem man eben ohne die ganzen Hilfen wie Addons und vorgefertigte Taktiken verzichtet, so wie WoW "eigentlich" ist.


Weil "good players" ohne Addons nicht auskommen... klingt komisch, ist aber so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





manavortex schrieb:


> Aber mich nerven die "bad players". Wer es spielerisch nicht hinbekommt, seinen totenkopfgeschmückten Hintern trotz riesiger blinkender Schlachtzugswarnungen aus Neon mit roten Pfeilen von den Heilern wegzubewegen [...]


Die Raidwarnungen, die schreibt natürlich der Raidleiter höchstpersönlich manuell in den Chat und er setzt auch in Sekundenbruchteilen den Totenkopf auf den richtigen Spieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kommt mir die amüsante Geschichte in den Sinn von einer Gilde, die damals zu classic-Zeiten BWL-Items verkauft hat. Tja, dann kam leider Patch 2.0.x und alle Addons funktionierten nicht mehr.
Dummerweise versagte besagte Gilde dann bereits beim ersten Boss.
Ich hab mir aber sagen lassen, daß sich die mitgenommen "Käufer" trotzdem prächtig amüsiert hätten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manavortex (25. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Bist Du ein "good player"?


Sorry, da habe ich mich vermutlich falsch ausgedrückt, bzw undeutlich. Ich meine keine Leute, die *einmal* im Feuer stehenbleiben. Das fällt unter Künstlerpech, das kann jedem passieren. (Ich habe mal als Raidleitung bei Maggy das Klicken fast vergessen - so viel dazu). Ich denke, damit sind die Leute gemeint, die *immer* im Feuer stehen. Bei denen man fast den Eindruck hat, als würden sie absichtlich reinlaufen. Wenn beim 5. Try auf Solarian an einem Raidabend das 5. Mal in Folge jemand den Raid in die Luft sprengt, obwohl er vom Raidleiter persönlich im TS in einer Lautstärke angebrüllt wird, dass den 23 anderen die Ohren klingeln. Das sind bad players.

Niemand macht keine Fehler, aber einige Leute bekommen es schlicht nicht auf die Reihe. Es gibt Heiler - bis ziemlich lange in BC gehörte ich dazu - die außer grünen Balken nichts sehen, da kann um sie rum die Wohnung abbrennen und sie kriegens nicht mit, weil sie ihr WOW auf "hau den Woody" reduziert haben und auf ihren Healbot starren. Es gibt aber auch Leute, bei denen ich mich frage, was sie noch machen oder ob sie ihre Prozessorleistung in ihr Gehirn auslagern... das sind im Endeffekt auch bad players.

Mir ist damals, zu Vanilla-Zeiten ein Dotlock (!) untergekommen, der bei Heigan jedes Mal beim Tanzen verreckt ist. Für alle, die den Boss nicht kennen: Der Raum ist im Endeffekt fächerförmig, 3/4 brennen, 1/4 brennt nicht. Einer, der gut tanzen kann, bekommt ein Schlachtzugssymbol auf den Kopf. Alle, die nicht tanzen können, folgen dem Schlachtzugssymbol. Und besagter Hexer ist zwei Raidabende in Folge jedes Mal verreckt, weil er es nicht geschafft hat, einem blauen Viereck hinterherzulaufen. Das sind bad players.

Ich kenne einen Schurken, der es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, in der Dampfkammer beim Endboss die Fässer zu fokussieren. Das hat offensichtlich nichts mit Internetlatenz zu tun, sondern eher mit einer gewissen Gehirnlatenz - bis der Schurke gemerkt hat, dass Kalitresh sich nen Cocktail saugt, ist entweder das Fass oder der Tank down. Er macht tollen Schaden, aber du kannst den Schurken nur an den Ohren (zum Glück ein N811) auf ein Ziel drehen und ihm sagen "töte das da", alles, was darüber hinausgeht, überfordert ihn komplett. Das sind bad players. 

Ich kenne einen Jäger, der grundsätzlich Multishot in die falsche Gruppe ballert (nach zwei Instanzen auf meiner Igno). Das sind bad players.

Ich kenne viele Tanks, deren gesamtes WOW aus Füßen besteht. Ohne Richtungsanweisungen aus dem Raid sind sie hilflos. Man muss ihnen Dinge sagen wie "beweg dich nach hinten, zu dem grünen Grasbüschel, nein, mehr nach rechts, RECHTS, das andere rechts, gut, gut, nur noch ein kleines Stück, großartig, Thrall ist im Kampf, jetzt dreh dich bitte um 180 Grad, nein, noch ein bisschen weiter, stop, das war zu weit...", das sind bad players, aber hervorragende Tanks. Bei Tanks ist die Sache zum Glück in den meisten Encountern unkritisch, weil von ihnen keine Reaktionsfähigkeit erwartet wird, aber ich kenne mindestens zwei Deftanks, die von ihrer Rotation voll ausgelastet sind (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich sage nicht, dass irgendwas davon böse ist. Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem mit Leuten, die miese Internetverbindungen haben, die dumm sind oder die der Meinung sind, sie müssten nebenher trigonometrische Gleichungen 8. Grades lösen und die Küche putzen. Ich kenne viele Spieler, die weit unter ihren spielerischen Maximalleistungen bleiben (eigentlich sogar unter spielerischen Minimalleistungen), und ich *mag* sie, weil sie nett sind.
Aber keiner von denen stellt sich hin und sagt "ich will einen Amanikriegsbären, ich zahle 13 Euro im Monat!", und wenn sie es doch sagen, dann erklärt man ihnen, was sie dafür tun müssen und sie sagen selbst "das werde ich nicht schaffen". Keiner von denen fordert, dass WOW von Level 1 bis zum letzten Level 80-Raid ein Spiel sein soll, das *sie* ohne Mühe durchspielen können müssen. 

Mittlerweile nähert Blizzard sich immer mehr dem Niveau des weniger guten Spielers an, der aber immer noch kein bad player ist. Die Encounter werden fehlertoleranter. In der Anfangszeit von Vanilla durfte im Bossfight *keiner* einen Fehler machen, sonst wars das (Stichwort Bombe). Mittlerweile ist in fast jedem Encounter Raum für die Fehler Einzelner. Bei Surpremus zum Beispiel - was ist das Schlimmste, was passieren kann? Einer wird plattgehauen. Bei Thaddius, was ist das Schlimmste, was passieren kann, wenn _einer_ mit einer falschen Polarität in die falsche Richtung läuft? Im Optimalfall ist nur der halbe Raid tot. 

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich verständlicher ausgedrückt dieses Mal. Ich bin keiner von den Spielern, die nie Fehler machen. Ich fordere auch kein WOW, das überhaupt keine Fehler verzeiht, so wie es bei WOW Vanilla und auch bei pre-nerf BC *stellenweise* der Fall war. Aber ich möchte einfach nicht, dass WOW vom Niveau her an zahlende Kunden angeglichen wird, die so spielen wie die Exemplare oben. Denn auch, wenn ich zu den Leuten gehöre, die Kael nach dem Patch auch nicht gelegt bekommen haben und gerade nen Holypala auf 80 levele, weiß ich, dass ich mich dann bei den Encountern zu Tode langweilen werde. Und wenn ich WOW spiele, wenn ich raiden gehe, dann tue ich das nicht, weil ich so gerne nebenher trigonometrische Gleichungen 8. Grades lösen möchte, sondern weil ich in einem gewissen Maß gefordert werden möchte.


----------



## -Therion- (25. November 2008)

Der menschliche Faktor bringt doch eben erst die Spannung in das Spiel. Wenn alles automatisch läuft brauch ich keine Mitspieler. Wenn in einer 10er 2-3 Leute am Anfang eines Bossfights draufgehen oder man 2 zusätzliche Trashgruppen addet und es trotzdem schafft alles zu legen ist man stolzer als das man nur einem Addonautomatismus folgt.


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Weil "good players" ohne Addons nicht auskommen... klingt komisch, ist aber so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich will ja nix sagen aber Blizzard hat die neuen Bosse oder WILL zumindest die neuen Bosse so designen das man sie ohne Addons nicht schaffen kann. 
Dazu gabs mal nen Bluepost wo das als Argument aufgetaucht is bevor Blizzard das "Omen Threatmeter" ins Standartinterface enibaun wollte und mit 3.0 auch getan hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Ich will ja nix sagen aber Blizzard hat die neuen Bosse oder WILL zumindest die neuen Bosse so designen das man sie ohne Addons nicht schaffen kann.
> Dazu gabs mal nen Bluepost wo das als Argument aufgetaucht is bevor Blizzard das "Omen Threatmeter" ins Standartinterface enibaun wollte und mit 3.0 auch getan hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dem ist auch so, aber nur weil mittlerweile alle addons benutzen und eben mit diesen sich beschweren es wäre zu einfach.


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> dem ist auch so, aber nur weil mittlerweile alle addons benutzen und eben mit diesen sich beschweren es wäre zu einfach.



Na dann hat sich das ja wieder ausgeglichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Früher - mit addons zu einfache bosse   heute - bosse wurden an addons angepasst

Achja und nochwas.. Nihilum wies mit dem release von BT bestand hat komplett ohne teamspeak gespielt und kungen hat sich macros mit anweisungen geschrieben die haargenau so fungieren wie als würde deadly bossmods sich auskotzen. Die bosse lagen trotzdem. 
Mit einem Bad Player der wärend er schaden macht keine schlachtzugswarnung lesen kann hätten sies nicht geschaft und wenn dann später als er eh schon auf farmstatus war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (25. November 2008)

Meine Güte Manavortex wenn die "bad players" so abfucken dann spiel Singleplayer Spiele. Es sind 25 unterschiedliche Spieler, da ist es klar das die sich nicht wie eine Einheit bewegen.

Und wer sich von nem Raidleiter anschreien lässt na danke, bin doch nicht beim Bund.

Was mich interessieren würde ist wieviel Wipes und ingame Spielzeit Nihilium seit Beginn der Beta gebraucht hat um alles zu legen.


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Meine Güte Manavortex wenn die "bad players" so abfucken dann spiel Singleplayer Spiele. Es sind 25 unterschiedliche Spieler, da ist es klar das die sich nicht wie eine Einheit bewegen.




Und doch ist es klar das es geht. Sonst wären einige Gilden früher in Naxx überhaupt nicht weiter gekommen obwohl es 25 verschiedene Menschen waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sowas nennt man einspielen aufeinander un war früher noch notwendig. 
Heut können die Spieler alle im kreis um den kaktus hüpfen und der boss fällt um vor lachen weils so lustig ausschaut -.-


----------



## Lillyan (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Na dann hat sich das ja wieder ausgeglichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Öhm, ich rede auch absichtlich nicht von Nihilum, ich denke die sind eine Liga für sich (jetzt erst recht), sondern ich rede von den Leuten hier im Forum, die von sich selbst sagen, daß sie entweder Progamer oder Vielspieler sind und sich beschweren, dass der Content zu einfach ist. Ich denke, dass viele dieser Leute (ich sage absichtlich nicht alle) es nicht so empfinden würden, wenn sie nicht mit level 70 und full T5/T6 in das Addon gestartet wären, sich keine Bosstaktiken durchlesen würden und keine Addons benutzen würden, die nicht fest eingebaut sind, und sich alles selbst erarbeiten würden. So ist das ganze ein wenig wie sich die Komplettlösung zu Monkey Island durchzulesen und dann zu mosern, dass das Spiel nur eine Stunde dauert und die Rätsel viel zu leicht wären.


----------



## Dalmus (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> sorry @ Dalmus und Ohrensammler aber ich glaub ihr seid "bad player"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Macht doch nix. Das könnte man von Dir ebenfalls glauben. Who cares? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





manavortex schrieb:


> Niemand macht keine Fehler, aber einige Leute bekommen es schlicht nicht auf die Reihe. Es gibt Heiler - bis ziemlich lange in BC gehörte ich dazu - die außer grünen Balken nichts sehen, da kann um sie rum die Wohnung abbrennen und sie kriegens nicht mit, weil sie ihr WOW auf "hau den Woody" reduziert haben und auf ihren Healbot starren. Es gibt aber auch Leute, bei denen ich mich frage, was sie noch machen oder ob sie ihre Prozessorleistung in ihr Gehirn auslagern... das sind im Endeffekt auch bad players.


Hm... bei manchen Begegnungen ist für einen Heiler auch nicht viel mehr interessant.
Hier und da hab ich auch schon mit der Kamera zur Wand gestanden um einen hübscheren Kontrast zu haben beim Heilen. Ist halt so (auch ohne Healbot).

Ok, Dir sind also schon einige Schussel untergekommen... Und? Wem nicht?
Es gibt also ein paar "bad player" in WoW... und nun?
Es zwingt einen keiner sie mitzunehmen, oder?
Was kümmern sie Dich also?

Weil ein paar von Ihnen in irgendwelchen Foren rumheulen?
Komisch, denen wird da immer geraten nicht rumzuheulen.
Und nun heulst Du über die blöden Heuler?
Welchen Rat sollte man Dir dann geben?



ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Achja und nochwas.. Nihilum wies mit dem release von BT bestand hat komplett ohne teamspeak gespielt und kungen hat sich macros mit anweisungen geschrieben die haargenau so fungieren wie als würde deadly bossmods sich auskotzen. Die bosse lagen trotzdem.


Hm, ziemlich dumm könnte man meinen...
Er hätte auch einfach dbm um die entsprechenden Anweisungen erweitern können.
Aber jedem das seine.



ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Mit einem Bad Player der wärend er schaden macht keine schlachtzugswarnung lesen kann hätten sies nicht geschaft und wenn dann später als er eh schon auf farmstatus war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich würde meinen: Wenn die Top-Gilde zu ihren Firstkills "bad player" mitnehmen würde, dann würde irgendwas falsch laufen, oder?

Wieviel % der Spieler sind denn Deiner Meinung nach "bad player"?


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Öhm, ich rede auch absichtlich nicht von Nihilum, ich denke die sind eine Liga für sich (jetzt erst recht), sondern ich rede von den Leuten hier im Forum, die von sich selbst sagen, daß sie entweder Progamer oder Vielspieler sind und sich beschweren, dass der Content zu einfach ist. Ich denke, dass viele dieser Leute (ich sage absichtlich nicht alle) es nicht so empfinden würden, wenn sie nicht mit level 70 und full T5/T6 in das Addon gestartet wären, sich keine Bosstaktiken durchlesen würden und keine Addons benutzen würden, die nicht fest eingebaut sind, und sich alles selbst erarbeiten würden. So ist das ganze ein wenig wie sich die Komplettlösung zu Monkey Island durchzulesen und dann zu mosern, dass das Spiel nur eine Stunde dauert und die Rätsel viel zu leicht wären.





na genau da ises besser die bosse direkt so zu gestalten das man weder tacktik noch addons brauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da habebn die casuals ah ne moment bad player ja richtig weit gedacht. 

ich seh da keinen unterschied ob ichn boss mit tacktik lesen und addons schaffe oder ob ich den boss direkt so runter nerfe das man sowas garnich mehr braucht. 

ausserdem is ne tacktik lesen eine sache.. sie umsetzen die andere...


----------



## manavortex (25. November 2008)

> Ok, Dir sind also schon einige Schussel untergekommen... Und? Wem nicht?
> Es gibt also ein paar "bad player" in WoW... und nun?
> Es zwingt einen keiner sie mitzunehmen, oder?
> Was kümmern sie Dich also?
> ...



Ich heule nicht, ich sage nur, dass ich nicht möchte, dass WOW auf deren Niveau runtergenerft wird. Wahrscheinlich ist das der Grund für den Flamewar.
Aber ich habe irgendwie den Eindruck, als würdest du meine Posts nicht richtig lesen, was ich relativ schade finde, weil du mir bisher in anderen Diskussionen beim Mitlesen angenehm aufgefallen bist.


----------



## Dalmus (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> ich seh da keinen unterschied ob ichn boss mit tacktik lesen und addons schaffe oder ob ich den boss direkt so runter nerfe das man sowas garnich mehr braucht.


Jetzt hast Du mich........   verwirrt.
Von welchem Content reden wir nun gerade?
Vom derzeitigen "Endcontent" des Addons denke ich nicht, denn afaik wurde da noch kein Boss generft. 



manavortex schrieb:


> Ich heule nicht, ich sage nur, dass ich nicht möchte, dass WOW auf deren Niveau runtergenerft wird. Wahrscheinlich ist das der Grund für den Flamewar.


Möglicherweise stehen einer vernünftigeren Diskussion tatsächlich noch ein paar Mißverständnisse im Weg.
Wer sagt, daß der komplette Raidcontent generft wird?

Die meisten sind noch nichtmal 80 und die allerwenigsten sind überhaupt schon komplett durch und können sich ein Urteil bilden.
Und am witzigsten: Bisher sind eh nur die Anfangs-Raidinstanzen verfügbar.
Und die sollten wie angekündigt halt diesmal etwas einfacher sein als damals zu Anfang Kara.

Möglicherweise habe ich auch einfach ein wenig gereizt reagiert, weil ich das Gefühl hatte, das hier in der Diskussion aus "Casuals" plötzlich "bad player" gemacht werden...


----------



## Lari (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> ausserdem is ne tacktik lesen eine sache.. sie umsetzen die andere...


Und wie sieht es mit selbst drauf kommen aus? Oder ist das zu anspruchsvoll?
Wenn es nach mir ginge gehörten Spoiler verboten...


----------



## manavortex (25. November 2008)

> Möglicherweise habe ich auch einfach ein wenig gereizt reagiert, weil ich das Gefühl hatte, das hier in der Diskussion aus "Casuals" plötzlich "bad player" gemacht werden...


Eigentlich wollte ich darauf hinaus, dass das eben nicht so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und ich lese den Post/das Zitat auf der Enchilada-Webseite auch dementsprechend - eben dass nicht jeder Casual automatisch nicht spielen kann und dass es deswegen eine Beleidigung für die Casuals ist, das Spiel an die Leute anzupassen, die immer im Feuer stehen.


----------



## Dalmus (25. November 2008)

manavortex schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich darauf hinaus, dass das eben nicht so ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In dem Fall, tschuldigung. Ist bei mir irgendwie falsch angekommen.

So Sachen wie "da habebn die casuals ah ne moment bad player ja richtig weit gedacht. " kamen ja wirklich nicht von Deiner Seite. Da hat jemand anderes die Casuals zu "bad playern" gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (25. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit selbst drauf kommen aus? Oder ist das zu anspruchsvoll?
> Wenn es nach mir ginge gehörten Spoiler verboten...




Na schon klar ises besser wenn man selbst drauf kommt. Ich beziehe meine Aussage nur auf den vergleich zwischen Tacktiken wissen und umsetzen oder Bosse so designen das sie keine Tacktik erfordern. Whatever ich mach mich aufm weg nach Hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis morgen früh.


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Soooo jetzt erstmal wieder at home... find Manavortex's Text echt Klasse und er drückts verdammt gut aus. Geh erstmal fix duschen und den Kühlschrank raiden das wenigstens noch ne Herausforderung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> na genau da ises besser die bosse direkt so zu gestalten das man weder tacktik noch addons brauch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jetzt ist meine ganze Antwort nicht angekommen... also nochmal *seufz*

Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus wollte ist nicht nur der Raid, zumal Blizzard von Anfang an angekündigt hat, dass Naxx ein recht leichter Raid wird und schwerere folgen werden in den Content-Patches. Von daher finde ich es unsinnig sich jetzt schon darüber aufzuregen, dass alles zu leicht sei.

Die Startgebiete sind so konzipiert, dass man dort auch als frischer Level 68er halbwegs leveln kann. Mit 69 sollte Burg Utgarde halbwegs schaffbar sein. Wenn man ohne Taktikkenntnisse und ohne Addons durch die Instanz mit dem Equip durchmaschieren kann, dann ist es wirklich zu leicht. Aber die Gruppe will ich sehen, die ohne jegliche Kenntnisse und ohne das Superequip an dem Endboss vorbei kommt ohne mindestens 2 mal zu whipen :>.
Das das ganze für 70er mit einem T5/T6-Equipstand, mit Addons und wahrscheinlich noch mit einem Überfliegen der Taktik kein Problem ist sollte da jedem klar sein und daran sollte man diese Instanzen auch nicht messen. 
Dass man auf diese Art und Weise auch sehr schnell level 80 wird wenn man viel Zeit investiert dürfte ebenfalls klar sein, dauert das leveln ohne diese ganzen Hilfsmittelchen wie Levelingguides und Questhelper sicherlich auch doppelt so lang wie ohne.

Was ich sagen wollte ist, dass man doch auf die ganzen Hilfen ganz einfach verzichten könnte und dann nochmal schaut wie schwer der Content wirklich ist. Ich denke das Urteil würde bei einigen anders ausfallen. Und ganz besonders sollte man den Inhalt des Spiels nicht an Berufsspielern wie Nihilum messen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

Auf ein neues:

Ich bin bestimmt ein Casual. Ich war z.B. noch nicht mal Kara. Nicht weil es mir zu schwer ist, sondern weil es mir zu lang ist. Ich mag keine vier Stunden in einer Innie sein. 
Aber ich habe niemals in einem Rahmen, der Blizzard zu Ohren gekommen sein könnte, mich beschwert das Kara zu lang ist.

Dennoch hat sich Blizz auch ohne mein zutun entschlossen, die neuen Innies kürzer zu machen. 
Und was sage ich dazu...JUHU! (natürlich was sonst.)

Ich wiederhole nochmal meine Behauptung, dass die Vereinfachung nicht durch das "Gejammer" von uns egoistischen Casuals kommt, sondern durch die Masse an genrefremdem Usern die sich Blizz ganz gezielt durch massive Werbung ins Haus holt und halten will. (Das Zauberwort dabei ist Blizz!)

Und ich als Casual sage: prima danke!

Ihr Vielspieler sagt: äh bäh pfui

Blizz sagt: Money makes the world go round *sing*


Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblablu (25. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich bin bestimmt ein Casual. Ich war z.B. noch nicht mal Kara. Nicht weil es mir zu schwer ist, sondern weil es mir zu lang ist. Ich mag keine vier Stunden in einer Innie sein.
> Aber ich habe niemals in einem Rahmen, der Blizzard zu Ohren gekommen sein könnte, mich beschwert das Kara zu lang ist.
> 
> Dennoch hat sich Blizz auch ohne mein zutun entschlossen, die neuen Innies kürzer zu machen.
> Und was sage ich dazu...JUHU! (natürlich was sonst.)


Besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können. Ich freue mich über die kürzeren Inis, denn bei Job, Familie und Haushalt bleibt halt meistens nur ein Stündchen am Tag für WoW. Aber man kann es halt einfach nie allen Recht machen, siehe Balancing etc.


----------



## EisblockError (25. November 2008)

Es wäre doch besser gäbe es 2 gilden dieewgien wettstreit haben, so is es für die doch langweilig


----------



## The Future (25. November 2008)

Boar Whyne?? meine heißt nicht so klasse oder?


----------



## bliblablu (25. November 2008)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Es wäre doch besser gäbe es 2 gilden dieewgien wettstreit haben, so is es für die doch langweilig


Das kapier ich halt auch nicht. Erst sagen sie, sie wollen sich nicht die Firstkills klauen. Dann rauschen sie gemeinsam in Rekordzeit durch den neuen Content und beschweren sich, dass es zu leicht war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarau9 (25. November 2008)

Das Logo sieht mir ziemlich nach sonem Zeichen vonn einem Schwimmbad oder so aus.....hatt sowas wassermäßiges^^


----------



## EisblockError (25. November 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> Gildenhomepage
> 
> So wird zukünftig die neue Gilde heißen.
> Mal schaun ob sie das erreichen werden was sie sich versprechen. Interessantes Projekt jedenfalls.
> ...



Apropro, hast du Nachtschicht gemacht oder bist du in der gilde??^^


----------



## BimmBamm (25. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und ich als Casual sage: prima danke!
> 
> Ihr Vielspieler sagt: äh bäh pfui
> 
> Blizz sagt: Money makes the world go round *sing*



Ach, Ohri, es geht doch gar nicht so sehr um die Länge. Gestern war ich das erste Mal in der "Halle der Blitze" - zwei 80er, ein 79er, der Rest noch weiter von 80 entfernt (der Heiler war 76, wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Als Zeichen für die "irrsinnigen" schweren Gegner reichte ein Totenkopf für's Maintarget. Durchgerauscht ohne einen Anflug von CC oder sonstiger großartiger taktischer Vorgehensweise. Da war auch nix mit "Full-T6"-Leuten (auch ich habe mein Equip bereits zum Teil durch blaues Nordend-Quest-und-Dungeon-Equip ausgetauscht; selbst ein grünes Teil ist dabei). 

Heute abend werde ich mich mit meiner Gruppe das erste Mal ernsthaft an den Heroics versuchen - wenn das genauso wenig fordernd mit unserem "Crap-Equip" ist, dann lasse ich es bald sein - das ist einfach nur langweilig. Und das liegt nicht daran, daß wir die Mega-Imba-Vielspieler sind (vor dem Patch waren Kara/Z'A/Gruul/Maggi drin).


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus wollte ist nicht nur der Raid, zumal Blizzard von Anfang an angekündigt hat, dass Naxx ein recht leichter Raid wird und schwerere folgen werden in den Content-Patches. Von daher finde ich es unsinnig sich jetzt schon darüber aufzuregen, dass alles zu leicht sei.



Ja aber sie haben auch angekündigt das es keine Hardcore Instanzen ala Old Naxx und SBP mehr geben wird...



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Auf ein neues:
> 
> Ich bin bestimmt ein Casual. Ich war z.B. noch nicht mal Kara. Nicht weil es mir zu schwer ist, sondern weil es mir zu lang ist. Ich mag keine vier Stunden in einer Innie sein.
> Aber ich habe niemals in einem Rahmen, der Blizzard zu Ohren gekommen sein könnte, mich beschwert das Kara zu lang ist.
> ...



Es ging ja auch nicht darum, dass alle Casuals Bad Players sind sondern schlicht weg darum, dass eine Lösung in der beide Spielarten vorkommen möglich ist. Wenn du zb nie in Kara warst dich darüber aber auch nicht beschwerst und dich deshalb jetzt auf die neuen Instnazen freust hab ich vollstes Verständnis und freu mich das du jetzt mehr fun ham kannst.

Jetzt kommt das große ABER ich find es halt einfach mist das der Content für die anspruchsvolleren Gamer zu kurz kommt und des keine Kritik an dich als Person oder andere Leute die einfach nicht so viel Zeit aufbringen können und wollen, sondern einfach an Player die die Foren zu spammen das es zu schwer ist. Und sicherlich Blizzard ist am Ende die Firma, die sich durch wie du sagst Werbung neue Genrefremde Kunden ran holt bzw alles leichter macht. Aber iwo muss man ja sein Unmut kundtun, denn in Offiziellen Foren darf ich als nicht zahlender Kunde mit meinem freezten Account ja keine Kritik äußern (würde ja das Bild trüben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Und extra 13&#8364; zu zahlen um auf taube Ohren zu stoßen is mir zu teuer =)


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ach, Ohri, es geht doch gar nicht so sehr um die Länge. Gestern war ich das erste Mal in der "Halle der Blitze" - zwei 80er, ein 79er, der Rest noch weiter von 80 entfernt (der Heiler war 76, wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Als Zeichen für die "irrsinnigen" schweren Gegner reichte ein Totenkopf für's Maintarget. Durchgerauscht ohne einen Anflug von CC oder sonstiger großartiger taktischer Vorgehensweise. Da war auch nix mit "Full-T6"-Leuten (auch ich habe mein Equip bereits zum Teil durch blaues Nordend-Quest-und-Dungeon-Equip ausgetauscht; selbst ein grünes Teil ist dabei).
> 
> Heute abend werde ich mich mit meiner Gruppe das erste Mal ernsthaft an den Heroics versuchen - wenn das genauso wenig fordernd mit unserem "Crap-Equip" ist, dann lasse ich es bald sein - das ist einfach nur langweilig. Und das liegt nicht daran, daß wir die Mega-Imba-Vielspieler sind (vor dem Patch waren Kara/Z'A/Gruul/Maggi drin).



Jo berichte ma von den Heros!

Bei dir weiß ich das es kein Roxxor Bericht wird, insofern spannend!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*freu*


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Ja BimmBamm bitte post mal den Bericht hier am besten in den Freeed würde mich auch mal interessieren wenn der Ohri sagt das du das so ähnlich wie er einschätzt =)


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt das große ABER ich find es halt einfach mist das der Content für die anspruchsvolleren Gamer zu kurz kommt und des keine Kritik an dich als Person oder andere Leute die einfach nicht so viel Zeit aufbringen können und wollen, sondern einfach an Player die die Foren zu spammen das es zu easy ist. Und sicherlich Blizzard ist am Ende die Firma, die sich durch wie du sagst Werbung neue Genrefremde Kunden ran holt bzw alles leichter macht. Aber iwo muss man ja sein Unmut kundtun, denn in Offiziellen Foren darf ich als nicht zahlender Kunde mit meinem freezten Account ja keine Kritik äußern (würde ja das Bild trüben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Siehst du so kann man miteinander reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Absolut habt ihr das Recht euren Unmut zu äußeren!!! Und Forderungen zu stellen. Und ein schweres WOW zu wollen. Selbstverständlich.
Wenn ich das für mich einforder warum dann nicht auch für auch.

Aber ich lasse mich halt ungern als Egoist und habgierig und was weiss ich bezeichnen.
Und ich lege eben wert darauf, dass der Grund für die Vereinfachungen der ist, den du eben auch zitiert hast, nämlich Blizz Expansionspolitik

Und ich erlaube mit zu sagen (und das kann ich völlig objektiv tun weil es logisch ist.):

Blizz wird nicht auf euch hören. Ihr seid kein Wirtschaftsfaktor.
Das ist hart aber es ist so.
Und da bin ich nicht schuld dran oder irgendein anderer Casual sondern Blizz und der Kapitalismus.


----------



## Dalmus (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt das große ABER ich find es halt einfach mist das der Content für die anspruchsvolleren Gamer zu kurz kommt und des keine Kritik an dich als Person oder andere Leute die einfach nicht so viel Zeit aufbringen können und wollen, sondern einfach an Player die die Foren zu spammen das es zu schwer ist. Und sicherlich Blizzard ist am Ende die Firma, die sich durch wie du sagst Werbung neue Genrefremde Kunden ran holt bzw alles leichter macht. Aber iwo muss man ja sein Unmut kundtun, denn in Offiziellen Foren darf ich als nicht zahlender Kunde mit meinem freezten Account ja keine Kritik äußern (würde ja das Bild trüben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm, moment... seit wann ist denn Dein Acc ausgelaufen?


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Ja BimmBamm bitte post mal den Bericht hier am besten in den Freeed würde mich auch mal interessieren wenn der Ohri sagt das du das so ähnlich wie er einschätzt =)



das weiß ich nicht, aber er er ist sicher kein Angeber, das hilft schon viel


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Siehst du so kann man miteinander reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja is oft so in streitgesprächen das man schnell gruppierungen verantwortlich macht weil man nen sündenbock sucht... sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, moment... seit wann ist denn Dein Acc ausgelaufen?



Keine 2 Monate... Aber wenn ich mich ins Forum einloggen will gehts einfach nicht aber in Accountverwaltung kiomm ich rein ...




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das weiß ich nicht, aber er er ist sicher kein Angeber, das hilft schon viel



is ja erstmal 2tens er scheint unsre Meinung zu untermauern und das gut xDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manavortex (25. November 2008)

Mwoah, ihr macht mich gerade alle glücklich... nichts mit flamed.de  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (25. November 2008)

manavortex schrieb:


> Mwoah, ihr macht mich gerade alle glücklich... nichts mit flamed.de
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir bemühen uns redlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Ja das unser schulschluss geschenk an dich xDDD


----------



## Lillyan (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Keine 2 Monate... Aber wenn ich mich ins Forum einloggen will gehts einfach nicht aber in Accountverwaltung kiomm ich rein ...


Hm... ich mag mich täuschen, aber dann hast du wotlk noch gar nicht selbst gespielt? Ich meine, sicherlich kannst du deine Meinung trotzdem hier mitteilen, aber den Schwierigkeitsgrad wirst du dann wohl kaum wirklich beurteilen können....


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm... ich mag mich täuschen, aber dann hast du wotlk noch gar nicht selbst gespielt? Ich meine, sicherlich kannst du deine Meinung trotzdem hier mitteilen, aber den Schwierigkeitsgrad wirst du dann wohl kaum wirklich beurteilen können....



Du täuschst dich keines wegs. Seitdem ich mich hier nennen wir es mal "auslasse" red ich davon das ich nen vergleich ziehe zwischen Classic WoW und den aufwand der Top Gilden damals um zb BWL AQ40 und NAXX zu clearen und den heutigen. (der meiner meinung nach lächerlich ist). Selbst wenn man die Beta time mit einbezieht das was die in der gesamten Zeit machen war früher grademal 1-2 Bosse.

Als ich von WotlK gehört hab war ich begeistert weil ich gehofft habe wir kommen endlich wieder in den WoW Flair und nicht dieses Energiepiplines zisch blink leuchte blink blink BC mist da. Aber nachdem Blizz angekündigt hat das es keine Highend inz like SBP und Naxx classic geben wird und ich den ganzen verlauf beobachtet hab ist für mich thema WoW erstmal gegessen gewesen. Sry klingt schon wieder bissl doof aber für mich is WotlK alte sch***** in neuer Verpackung. Deshalb will ich ja unbedingt Classic Server ham ;( (bekomm aber kein)


----------



## Seneca (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Deshalb will ich ja unbedingt Classic Server ham ;( (bekomm aber kein)



Ich denke damit wirst Du nicht glücklich.
Classic-WoW war zu seiner Zeit gut und neu.

Wenn Du heute nach 4 Jahren Spielerfahrung wieder MC für T1 machen würdest, dann wäre es erstens sehr einfach und zweitens sehr, sehr langweilig. Spätestens nach dem 10. mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir sind ein Jahr jede Woche MC gegangen und hatten zum Schluß trotzdem nicht alle komplett ausgerüstet. Jetzt wieder? Nein, danke...

Edit: Für Dich ist Zitat: "WotlK alte sch***** in neuer Verpackung", aber Du willst "alte sch***** in alter Verpackung"?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Du täuschst dich keines wegs. Seitdem ich mich hier nennen wir es mal "auslasse" red ich davon das ich nen vergleich ziehe zwischen Classic WoW und den aufwand der Top Gilden damals um zb BWL AQ40 und NAXX zu clearen und den heutigen. (der meiner meinung nach lächerlich ist). Selbst wenn man die Beta time mit einbezieht das was die in der gesamten Zeit machen war früher grademal 1-2 Bosse.


Die Situationen sind aber imho nicht wirklich zu vergleichen.
Die Top-Gilden sind inzwischen viel besser organisiert und sehr viel professioneller als damals.
AQ40 und Naxx sind denke ich ebenfalls nicht mit einer Instanz zu vergleichen, die als "leichter Einstieg in den neuen Raidcontent" angekündigt wurde.


----------



## Georan (25. November 2008)

wie wäre es wenn wir erstma abwarten und wie sich der neue content entwickelt.


----------



## Cholan (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Und das wäre inwiefern schlimm?
> Man merkt sofort wer zum ersten mal durch WoW in dieses Genre gekommen ist.
> Selbst mit 1 Millionen Spieler , dafür aber Content der beide Seiten anspricht wäre das Spiel um einiges besser.
> Ihr casuals bezeichnet euch nur zu gern als Krone der Schöpfung wies ausschaut.
> ...




Pfffffttt, WoW ist ein Rollenspiel, weißt du denn, wo das herkommt? Von den guten alten Pen&Paper-Rollenspielen. Dabei ging's um gemeinsam viel Spaß haben, langsam und gemächlich immer besser werden, mit vielen kleinen Erfolgen auf dem laaaaaangen Weg nach oben (=höhere Level).
Ein Rollenspiel ist doch als e-Sport vollkommen ungeeignet, alleine schon von seiner Art her. Die Entwicklung von WoW in diese Richtung ist doch eher zufällig geschehen. Das Spiel lebt vom Erleben der Welt, seiner Story, Athmospähre und Charaktere (zumindest sollte es so sein) und nicht von Add-Damage, Zaubermacht und Epics.
Alle "e-Sportler" sollten sich ein anderes (und schwierigeres, denn schwierig wird WoW nur durch Zeitaufwand) Spiel suchen und die 96% "Casuals" (mein Vorschlag für das e-Unwort des Jahres) in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## biene maya (25. November 2008)

Haben wir nicht ensidia so schöne addons wie questhelper zu verdanken oder bin ich wieder mal aufm holzweg


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. November 2008)

biene schrieb:


> Haben wir nicht ensidia so schöne addons wie questhelper zu verdanken oder bin ich wieder mal aufm holzweg



brauch ich net, mein Questhelfer heisst Buffed.de

Und die hat nicht Nihilum gemacht oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (25. November 2008)

An alle Pro Gamer , die sich hier so aufregen:

IHR bezeichnet uns als ignorant und habgierig und fordert dann aber, wie es so viele hier shcon geschrieben haben, das Blizz ihr großartiges Flagschiff WoW (was entwickelt wurde, damit es viele Spieler spielen können, cih erninnere nur an die Sache mit den Systemanforderungen) an einen minimalen Teil wie euch, der aufgrund von zu viel Zeit oder , Entschuldigung aber für mich ist es so wenn Leute 6 und mehr Stunden am Tag WoW spielen, einer Sucht diese Spiel , an dem Millionen andere Casuals Spaß haben, innerhalb weniger Tage durchrusht, findet euch nunmal damit ab, diese Spiel ist für den Durschnitt zugeschnitten, und dieser Durschnitt spielt 0 - 2h am Tag und nicht 6h und mehr, was in meinem Augen shcon hochgradig süchtig ist, weil WoW ist und bleibt ein Spiel, es wird nie ein Hobby sein, Wow ist und bleib ein virtueller Klumpen Pixel!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Tyro (einer der bösen casuals die angeblich das Spiel kaputt gemacht haben -_-)


----------



## Drift King (25. November 2008)

Ja und wenn interessiert diese Gilde ? Sollen wir die nun Vergöttern ?! Oder weshalb macht sich ein Moderator die mühe den Link zu posten...


----------



## Dalmus (25. November 2008)

Drift schrieb:


> Ja und wenn interessiert diese Gilde ? Sollen wir die nun Vergöttern ?! Oder weshalb macht sich ein Moderator die mühe den Link zu posten...


Das ist das große Rätsel, das Du lösen mußt, junger Jedi.
Spoiler: 



Spoiler



Nein, das wurde nicht gepostet, damit wir sie vergöttern.


----------



## Lillyan (25. November 2008)

Drift schrieb:


> Ja und wenn interessiert diese Gilde ? Sollen wir die nun Vergöttern ?! Oder weshalb macht sich ein Moderator die mühe den Link zu posten...


Wo steht, dass ihr die vergöttern sollt? Es war lediglich eine Information für die Leute, die sich dafür interessieren und da spielt es nicht mal eine Rolle, ob der Thread nun von einem Moderator eröffnet wurde oder nicht.


----------



## Durlok (25. November 2008)

_Das Projekt wird aus Dubai finanziert. Die genaue Quelle der Finanzmittel ist nicht bekannt. 
_
hmm ob sich da der ölscheich achmed dabhabi einen raidplaz bei der gilde gesichert hatt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das logo finde ich nicht schlecht der name allerdings klingt eher nach einer computerfirma (vl. wegen nvidia) als nach einem fantasygildennamen


----------



## n8duSt (25. November 2008)

Ich finde das man sich zwar drüber streiten kann aber nicht boa du bist causul also noob und der andere ja man ich hab jetzt alles clear und heul trotzdem weil mir das zu schnell ging...
warum sind sie dann die ganze zeit auf den testrealms und der beta unterwegs um den content zu sehen?
genau damit blizzard weiß was nicht funktioniert und nicht damit sie sich damit rühmen können wir sind die besten....naja so sollte es zumindestens sein ist es aber leider nicht.

Also ich find das schon interesant wenn man ma gucken kann was einem noch erwartet aber es ist nicht so das es mir das leben versaut wenn sie net mehr da sind.

Der guildenname naja realtiv kreativ aber was soll man machen kommt halt davon wenn man 40leute auf ein haufen schmeißt und die sich was ausdenken sollen.

Und mit dem sponser,ist doch klar jeder brauch ein sponsor ist doch überall im esports auch so das alles und jeder nen sponsor hat,siehte CS.


----------



## Voldemôrd (25. November 2008)

Nihilum->Ensidia njo klingt iwi ähnlich^^


----------



## Rhaskhur (25. November 2008)

Das steht zwar schon en paar mal offer 1.seite aber ich geb trotzdem meinen Senf hinzu: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ist daran so toll???
Is doch nur ne Neue Gilde!
ich meine andere Leute sagen wenn sie achtzig(jahre not lvl^^) sind:
"Damals hab ich-ja ich- den Siegtreffer beim pokalspielgeschossen!"
Die jungs vo ensidia:
"Ich wat damals zwar Arbeitslos, aber ich gehörte zur Besten WoW-Gilde und war als erster-(klasse) 80!"


----------



## Sikes (25. November 2008)

Ich will auch Geld dafür, dass ich WoW Spiele!

Mal im ernst... Ich bin für eine ziemlich lange Zeit Krankgeschrieben (bekomme eine Invalidenrente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und hab dadurch auch mehr Zeit am PC zu sitzen und lvle meinen Tank (atm 77). Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass meine Tankqualitäten durchaus brauchbar sind und hab die BC inis mit entsprechendequipten Leuten auch jeweils "ohne" Probleme durchgehabt (zumindest bis und mit SSC ^^) Nur weil wir jetzt nich firstkills machen, die Raidinis dennoch clearen und ich mind 10 Std. am Laptop verbringe (ich arbeit auch an Homepages in der Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) verlange ich doch nicht Geld und behaupte das Spiel ist zu einfach Oo. Gut, ich finde es im Gegensatz zu BC enorm viel einfacher die Inis zu clearen, der Spassfaktor ist aber meiner Meinung nach irgendwie höher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was die Instanzen aber hauptsächlich vereinfacht hat, sind die Trash grps, die jetzt eigentlich fehlen... Die Bosse waren auch in BC bis auf den einen oder andern nicht schwer und sind es jetzt auch nicht aber dafür sind die jetzt "schöner" zum bekämpfen...


----------



## Aerasan (25. November 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> Gildenhomepage
> 
> So wird zukünftig die neue Gilde heißen.
> Mal schaun ob sie das erreichen werden was sie sich versprechen. Interessantes Projekt jedenfalls.
> ...






palfrun schrieb:


> Ich finde das Projekt interessant, und der Name ist btw auch nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*wüüüüüüürg* sorry aber der Name is zum KOTZEN^^ ey Nihillum war geil aber der scheiß... niemals


----------



## Durlok (25. November 2008)

n8duSt schrieb:


> Und mit dem sponser,ist doch klar jeder brauch ein sponsor ist doch überall im esports auch so das alles und jeder nen sponsor hat,siehte CS.




da hast du wohl recht nur das normale sponsoren meist nicht anonym geld in ein projekt buttern sondern damit werbung machen wollen sprich ihren namen sicherlich preisgeben würden
mal sehen villeicht kommt dass ja noch


----------



## kazzar667 (25. November 2008)

Is ja echt n Witz! PvP als E-Sports kann ich voll verstehen und is ja n bissel CS Duell mässig, aber das hier...oO
Die Losen im E-Sports bereich voll ab vorher und machen kein PvP mehr,lol, dann aber dicker Zusammenschluß und neuer Name um den Massencontent von wotlk zu raiden und zu prollen...echt LOL! Jungs PvP is E-Sports ned PvE! PvE hat was mit Questen zu tun, die Story erleben und die Landschaft zu geniesen. Mit anderen Spielern der Gilde zu lachen oder auch mal zu lästern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is wie ne Familie mit der man ins Abendteuer zieht! Ideal um nach der Arbeit, dem Schulstress oder ähnliches mal weg zu kommen und zu entspannen! Daher auch 11 Millionen Zocker!!! Das Blizz auf selbige jetzt mehr eingeht ist ja wohl klar oder von 10000 Hardcore Typen können die nicht mal ihre Supporthotline am leben erhalten geschweige den ihre Programmierer!! KLar soweit! 

Für die Allianz!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaskhur (25. November 2008)

Aerasan schrieb:


> *wüüüüüüürg* sorry aber der Name is zum KOTZEN^^ ey Nihillum war geil aber der scheiß... niemals


jo Nihilum war noch ein geiler name aber bei dem verste ich immer nur Nvidia


----------



## Blah (25. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Mhhh ne sollte an mich gehen. Mein Wunsch wird mir BLizzard eh nie erfüllen. Ich hätte gern (nicht ich willxD) Classic Server nicht weil ich damals nicht gespeitl habe und es gern mal erleben würden sondern weil ich damals gepsielt habe und mir das Spiel einfach 100 mal besser gefallen hat mit dem alten PVP Rang system usw...



Hat man bei DAOC gemacht, nach nem Monat waren die Server wieder leer.


----------



## marcloker (25. November 2008)

jetzt mal im ernst.. warum wird die gilde vorgestellt hier und nicht andere... warum nicht auch mal "normale" gilden??


----------



## Huntermoon (25. November 2008)

Cui honorem, honorem! (Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt!)
Zum Icon: Warum hatt ne HORDEN-Gilde das (Miss-^^)Gestaltete Wappen Lordaerons als Banner???


----------



## Gnofi (25. November 2008)

Du hast recht! Ich finde das die Gilde einfach so hochgelobt wird, was denen noch einen Ansporn gibt, mehr zu reißen. Das nächste mal sind die alle level XX in 19 Stunden und haben dann pünktlich zur 24. Stunde alle instanzen leer. Krank?!

Ich meine, es können auhc andere Gilden in WoW was erreichen.

Für mich sollte es so sein: Keine Gilden oder über alle Gilden wird berichtet, damit es Fair bleibt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hadez6666 (25. November 2008)

marcloker schrieb:


> jetzt mal im ernst.. warum wird die gilde vorgestellt hier und nicht andere... warum nicht auch mal "normale" gilden??



Was ist an Casual Gilden denn Interessant? "Ui Gilde XYZ hat es geschafft einen Raid auf die beine zu stellen und einen Boss nach zig milionen Whipes geschafft einen Boss auf 20% zu bringen" Was soll an dieser Meldung den Wichtig sein? Nichts für ungut aber normale Gilden haben zwar auch was für sich nur halt auf einem anderen Niveau.


----------



## RazZerrR (25. November 2008)

Meine Güte da waren die Gründer mal wieder seehr kreatic... 

Also SK Gaming und Nihilum fand ich besser.


Wieso nicht SK Nihilum?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (25. November 2008)

ich frag mich immer noch welche Leute das intressiert aber es scheint wirklich einige zu geben


----------



## Hurrikano (25. November 2008)

1: die typen von Ensidia sind nicht der rede wert, also bitte ich buffed.de keine news mehr für diese "wir-sind-overr0xx0r"-gilde zu schreiben, da es eh keinen interessiert was irgendwelche psychatischen suchdis machen, ich möchte über spiele und so informiert werden und nicht über solche...(zensiert...)

2: und 3: kommen sobald ich mich beruhigt habe


----------



## Paxter (25. November 2008)

ich hoffe doch schwer das es die eine oder andere gilde schaffen wird diesen selbsternannten wow-göttern den einen oder anderen first kill wegzuschnappen.

was die da auf ihrer hp schreiben ist ja an arroganz und überheblichkeit fast nicht mehr zu überbieten.


----------



## Kahadan (25. November 2008)

Hab Seite 2 bis 10 nicht gelesen, deshalb sorry wenns schon gepostet/beantwortet wurde aber:
Sehe ich es richtig? Die Gilde wird von den Vereinten arabischen Emiraten gesponsert und unterstützt?
W T F.
Was wollen die VaE mit einer WoW-Elitegilde?


----------



## ReWahn (25. November 2008)

marcloker schrieb:


> jetzt mal im ernst.. warum wird die gilde vorgestellt hier und nicht andere... warum nicht auch mal "normale" gilden??



und wen interessiert es bitte, wenn es eine x-beiebige gilde nach nem monat schafft, maexxna auf 20% zu bringen?
leistung interessiert. nicht blosse existenz.



Hurrikano schrieb:


> 1: die typen von Ensidia sind nicht der rede wert, also bitte ich buffed.de keine news mehr für diese "wir-sind-overr0xx0r"-gilde zu schreiben, da es eh keinen interessiert was irgendwelche psychatischen suchdis machen, ich möchte über spiele und so informiert werden und nicht über solche...(zensiert...)
> 
> 2: und 3: kommen sobald ich mich beruhigt habe



deine meinung. es finden sich aber definitiv auch leute, die sehr wohl an szenenews interessiert sind.
(die lächerlichen behauptungen a la "irgendwelche psychatischen suchdis " und ""wir-sind-overr0xx0r"-gilde, da es eh keinen interessiert" müssen glaub ich net kommentiert werden)


----------



## Arben (25. November 2008)

Das was Ensidia erbringt ist aber keine "Leistung". 

Naja mir ziemlich wumpe was die da veranstalten, davon lasse ich mir den Spaß am spiel nicht nehmen. Und beeindruckt bin ich von deren Taten auch nicht, dafür ist das Spiel doch zu banal und das Ergebniss für die Welt leider nicht bewegend genug... *sigh*


----------



## ReWahn (25. November 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Das was Ensidia erbringt ist aber keine "Leistung".
> 
> Naja mir ziemlich wumpe was die da veranstalten, davon lasse ich mir den Spaß am spiel nicht nehmen. Und beeindruckt bin ich von deren Taten auch nicht, dafür ist das Spiel doch zu banal und das Ergebniss für die Welt leider nicht bewegend genug... *sigh*



ist irgendein sportlicher erfolg eine leistung? einfach besser zu sein als andere?
wenn ja? warum ist es ein world first dann nicht?

und weches sportliche ereignis ist für die welt sonderlich bewegend? abgesehen von der reaktion der menschen gibt es kaum unterschiede...


----------



## healyeah666 (25. November 2008)

Also der Name is ganz nett obwohl ich persöhnlich die Namen Nihilum und Sk bevorzuge =)


----------



## Deregond (25. November 2008)

Ihr könnt ja sagen was ihr wollt, aber den Namen haben sie von Nvidia geklaut, nur dass "Ensidia" ein bisschen dümmer klingt o.O


----------



## Kegelbirne (25. November 2008)

Ich behaupte mal, dass diese Arroganz zu 90% von den SK Jungs kommt. Nihilum waren mir stets relativ sympathisch, ich fands immer interessant durch sie vom neuesten Content zu erfahren. Aber eine Rollenspielgilde, die "SK Gaming" heißt... Der Name allein zeigt doch, dass es hier ausschließlich um Sponsoring geht. Nunja, sollen sie mal machen, aber ich denke, die "Popularität" von Nihilum wird sehr unter dem Zusammenschluß leiden.


----------



## el_loco (25. November 2008)

auch wenn ich weis das ich gleich geflamet werde wie das böse.
ich find es gut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wieviele von euch hätten die raidinzen durchlaufen können wenn net so gilden wie ni und sk etc dadurch gerannt wären udn zu jedem boss nen guide geschrieben hätten?????????????????
Wir alle profitieren von deren arbeit und ma ehrlich wer will net wow zocken und dafür sogar noch kohle bekommen????
8stunden am tag zocken udn trotzdem genug kohle haben fänd ich cool.aber leider hab ich dazu viel zu wenig skill bin halt nur ein casual gamer.
Also ensidia Rock on.
Gebt alles.
Haut rein un lasst euch net unterkriegen


----------



## Neotrion (25. November 2008)

Der Name... naja aber das Logo sieht noch cool aus.^^

Finde es einfach krank, dass für die WoW eigentlich das wichtigste ist.

Tante Edith:
kurze Frage: Ist es immer noch so das man auf eine Blizz-Antwort 2 Wochen warten muss?


----------



## Erital (25. November 2008)

Bei diesem Namen bekomm ich irgendwie Hunger...

Ich glaub ich wackel mal zum Mexikaner, nen Enchilada essen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Onkel Edith: Ja Tante Edith, das hat bei mir auch so lang gedauert...


----------



## Sarcz (25. November 2008)

Ich finde es schön macht Buffed solche News. Allein wegen den 500'000 wayne posts die folgen und der ganzen primitiven nichts bringendes Diskussion.


----------



## m1chel (25. November 2008)

2 TOP Gilden die eigentlich alleine um die First-Kills kämpften zusammen -.-
Ausserdem, Was erhoffen sie sich davon ?
gar kein Wettbewerb mehr.
Und das die jetzt jeden Firs-Kill bekommen juckt auch keinen


----------



## sTereoType (25. November 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> ist irgendein sportlicher erfolg eine leistung? einfach besser zu sein als andere?
> wenn ja? warum ist es ein world first dann nicht?
> 
> und weches sportliche ereignis ist für die welt sonderlich bewegend? abgesehen von der reaktion der menschen gibt es kaum unterschiede...


eine sportliche leistung ist aufjeden fall ein erfolg. bei wow ist es einfach das schnellere auslesehen der bossmechanik und hat nicht wirklich etwas mit leistung zu tun. pvp seh ich da persönlich anders an (wenn auch nicht bei wow) denn da ist die situation nicht von vorne herein schon festgelegt, so das man geistige leistung erbringen muss in dem man den gegenüber jedes mal aufs neue einschätzt


----------



## RazZerrR (25. November 2008)

Ich frag mich immer was ist so toll faran ein Boss als erstes zu legen WoW ist nur ein PC Spiel, dafür sollten sie sich mal anstrengen das sie im RL was erreichen....


----------



## malboro (25. November 2008)

also ich spiele auf den server nozdormu ich bin sicher kein süchtiger oder nur auf high end aus (bin erst 73) ich habe nur einen char (außer twinks unter 30) aber ich muss ehrlich sagen in den inis wo ich is jetzt war gibt es nichts was mein equip nur um 1% verbessern würde ok ich habe t6 aber das kann so gut wie jeder haben wenn er zb seit dem relaise von bc + 1 monat jede woche 2 abende zum raiden geopfert häte dann haääte er auch t6 das equip ist ned die frage wieviel ziet man investiert sondern wie gut man das spiel versthet und die klasse beherscht die ewigen flamer es is alles zu schwer sichd die die nhur 5stunden in der woche zocken den haupt anteel der wow zocker mchen noch immer die aus die raiden und diese wollen herausforderungen und ned nen durchmarsch.
also ich finde blizz soll die ganzen erweiterungen (bc, wotlk) sein lassen und die alten instanzen aufwerten aber jetzt wo die erweiterungen schon da sind sollten sie wenigstens eine weitere erweiterung rausbringen wo man zb mc mit lvl 80 durchzocken kann mit 40 mann wie früher das macht spaß und bringt sicher neue kunden denn dann haben die raider was davon (ca 40%) das mit dem pvp würde ich so lassen wei es jetzt ist da habe die pvpler unter uns was davon ( 35%) und der traurige rest der immer nur jammert die 25% die sollen wow weiter wie jetzt spielen aber nur aus fun und ned um zu flamen der char xy hat t6 ich will das auch obwohl ich nur ne stunde am stück zocke.
ps die prozentualen angaben sind nur geschetzt und ohne gewähr
mfg malboro


----------



## Königmarcus (25. November 2008)

Dann basierte wohl der Countdown auf der TwentyFifthNovember-HP auf die neue Gildenankündigung. (...) Bin mal gespannt wie weit die es bringen. Drücke den auf jedenfall die Daumen =)


----------



## RazZerrR (25. November 2008)

du bist nicht auf high end aber hast t6, naja i.wie logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (25. November 2008)

Varccars schrieb:


> Wenn der 1.April wäre würde ich ja gerne Lachen, aber in diesem Moment könnte ich ehre Weinen.
> Ich hoffe ehrlich, dass der Rest der WoW- Spieler, diese selbst verliebten Wi..er einfach ignorieren.



jo seh ich auch so is ja nix besonderes 2 gilden tun sich zusammen um noch extremer zu suchten wayne^^


----------



## Magrotus (25. November 2008)

Nur noch hart was sich hier wieder für eine Zicken-Diskussion wegen einer kleinen Meldung eines Mods auftut


Also was mich wirklich den ganzen Tag beschäftigt hat: die haben nun einen PRIVATSPONSOR AUS DUBAI. Das ist doch krank. Wie kommen die an sowas? Wofür bezahlt er sie? Er hat absolut nichts davon. Das ist wirklich nur ein Privatvergnügen, weil er es sich halt leisten kann.
Die Jungs (und Mädels?) spielen jetzt also auf fettesten Equip und bekommen wohl noch etwas Monatslohn. Ich bin neidisch


----------



## EXclaw (25. November 2008)

Magrotus schrieb:


> Nur noch hart was sich hier wieder für eine Zicken-Diskussion wegen einer kleinen Meldung eines Mods auftut
> 
> 
> Also was mich wirklich den ganzen Tag beschäftigt hat: die haben nun einen PRIVATSPONSOR AUS DUBAI. Das ist doch krank. Wie kommen die an sowas? Wofür bezahlt er sie? Er hat absolut nichts davon. Das ist wirklich nur ein Privatvergnügen, weil er es sich halt leisten kann.
> Die Jungs (und Mädels?) spielen jetzt also auf fettesten Equip und bekommen wohl noch etwas Monatslohn. Ich bin neidisch



Die kriegen für jeden Firstkill wahrscheinlich noch einen Extrabonus und das Abo wird auch bezahlt (:

Ich bin auch neidisch!


----------



## Zhylon (25. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> WER auf dieser Welt kann etwas dafür das IHR EUCH keine Zeit nehmen WOLLT/KÖNNT und wer gibt euch das Recht das Spiel so zu verändern zu wollen damit es EUCH passt? Haltet ihr euch tatsächlich für besser Menschen als Vielspieler das ich euch das Recht rausnehmt?




Wer auf der Welt bezahlt dir deinen Lebensunterhalt, damit du deine öde Existenz vor dem Bildschirm verbringen kannst? Vl der arbeitende Steuerzahler, dessen Tag leider nur aus 24 Stunden besteht und der daher nicht 18 davon mit WoW verbringen kann?

Also sowas dreistes...Get a life!


----------



## Hirsi325 (25. November 2008)

Ich find den Atem meiner Katze spannender als den Namen...


----------



## hackle (25. November 2008)

also mir geht ds thema ja am arsch vorbei.... aber ich drück einfach mal die daumen weil sis ja wirklich drauf habn!

und naja das wider rumgezickt wird das alles zu leicht is war mir auch klar.....
mich würds interessiern ob überhaupt noch wer ohne addons raiden geht?


----------



## Dradka (25. November 2008)

Leute wir wissen alle das ihr neidisch auf Die Topsportler seid(ja das sind Nihilium und sk gaming) weil sie Geld dafür bekommen 2 Tage in 3 Monaten zu arbeiten versteht doch endlich das das für die ein Job ist und die weitaus weniger Spielen als der 0815 raider, wenn nicht sogar 0815 Spieler.

btt: Wotlk ist wirklich zu leicht ein schami könnte malygos tanken und die heiler kämen nicht ins schwitzen. Wenn weiter so leichter Content nachgereicht wird stirbt WoW vor dem nächsten Addon. Ist ja armseliger als bei Counter strike gegen bots zu spielen


----------



## hackle (25. November 2008)

vlt. streicht euch blizzard alle addons?
dann kann keiner mehr heilen,aggro halten/vermeiden,....
dann habt ihr euren schweren content


----------



## Taroth (25. November 2008)

Mhhh so wieder da iwie muss ich sagen das die letzten beiden seiten nur alles wieder auffrischen was davor schon gesagt wurde.

Jedoch nur eins 50% der Leute schreiben das es keine sau interessiert was die Ensidia schaffen. Gut dann lest das nicht kümmert euch um euren Char what ever aber mich zb interessiert es und ich glaub nicht das ich will das irgend jemand in meinem Namen entscheidet ob es so ist oder nicht...


----------



## Taroth (26. November 2008)

So @ohri und alle die ich heute noch zugesabbelt hab. Habe mich grad dazu entschlossen WotlK ne Chance zu geben (die scheis sucht kommt durch und ich will endlich wieder Warri zocken xDD) 

Werd jetzt versuchen mein alten 70iger N811 warri gegen alle 3 Keys zu tauschen und nen kompletten Neustart auf nem gut besuchten PVP Server zu starten (Ork warri) wenn ihr nen guten Server habt oder selber drauf zockt könnter ja mal reinschreiben...

lg Tommy


----------



## Contemptio (26. November 2008)

Ensidia find ich doof!

Da SK und Nihilum immer Konkurrenten waren, gab es immer ein Wetteifern um die firstkills...
Aber jetzt, da die so eine Ultragilde :> gegründet haben, gibt es keine Wettrennen mehr. 
Schade :>


----------



## Umckaloabo (26. November 2008)

Da fällt mir nur ein Wort zu ein: LÄCHERLICH

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (26. November 2008)

Naja ich find deren Einstellung auch mächtig übertrieben aber zustimmen muss ich denen das die neuen Instanzen und raids zu einfach geworden sind.
Ich finde den normalen Content langweilig da viel zu einfach. Naxx im 10er haben wir auch bereits clear und das ohne 24/7 gespielt zu haben und ohne Komplett t6 gewesen zu sein.
Irgendtwie macht es keinen Spass Bosse zu legen ohne eine Taktik dazu zu kennen bzw. entwickeln und/oder einüben zu müssen.
Ich finde nicht das es geschadet hätte neue Spieler zu BC Raid content zu nötigen um für neue Inis gewappnet zu sein.
Dadurch macht blizzard einen Grossteil des Spiels uninteressant. So werden Archi und Illidan ebenso wie Ony wohl nur noch von gelangweilten 80ern besucht werden die nur zum Soloen vorbeigeschneid kommen. Bin mal gespannt wann die erste News kommt das Illidan von einem einzigem Naseweiss verprügelt wurde.
Ich hoffe der Heroic Modus bietet etwas mehr und man braucht endlich wieder Übung um was zu reissen.
Casual hin oder her sachen wie nicht im Feuer stehn bleiben sollte man schon drauf haben wenn man nen richtigen Boss killen möchte.
Egal ob man Professionel Fussbal spielt oder nur als hobby man muss trotzdem wissen dass das Runde ins Eckige muss, das seh ich bei den normalen Instanzen in WotlK nicht.


----------



## cazimir (26. November 2008)

who cares?
mir gehen die am Allerwertesten vorbei.

"Ensidia"....
Das hört sich an, als ob ein kleiner Junge ein Cooles Wort erfinden will und an "insider" denkt.

Wenigstens habe ich dank denen erkannt, dass WoW(PvE) einfach nur ein Spiel ist und keinesfalls für einen professionellen Wettbewerb geeignet ist.

..freaks... *kopfschüttel*...



Edith:
Wegen der "tolle Guides"-Sache:
Schon mal dran gedacht, dass ein Großteil vom Raid die Instanz für sich erleben will und nicht einfach nach Bewegungsschema F vom Formular AB reagieren will?
Nach einen Abend sollte man die ganzen Tricks und Kniffe raushaben, auch wenn man keinen Guide hat. Sowas macht wirklich Spass und sowas ist wirkliche Teamarbeit und echter (Spiel-)"Erfolg". Und nicht irgend eine Anleitung abrattern....


----------



## Lari (26. November 2008)

Sarcz schrieb:


> Ich finde es schön macht Buffed solche News. Allein wegen den 500'000 wayne posts die folgen und der ganzen primitiven nichts bringendes Diskussion.


Besser sinnlos diskutieren, als "mimimi"-Posts zu erstellen oder gar rumzuflamen. Man setzt seine Prioritäten eben anders als andere...


Dradka schrieb:


> Leute wir wissen alle das ihr neidisch auf Die Topsportler seid(ja das sind Nihilium und sk gaming) weil sie Geld dafür bekommen 2 Tage in 3 Monaten zu arbeiten versteht doch endlich das das für die ein Job ist und die weitaus weniger Spielen als der 0815 raider, wenn nicht sogar 0815 Spieler.


Ich würde garantiert meinen Job nicht an den Nagel hängen, um gesponsort WoW zu spielen. Niemals im Leben.
Irgendwann ist man älter, und was schreibt man dann auf die Bewerbung? 2004 - 2014 erfolgreich World-Firsts in WoW erbracht. Hui, damit beeindruckst du den zukünftigen Arbeitgeber bestimmt.
Ich glaube der geringste Teil der LEute, die hier schreiben sind neidisch.


----------



## Kronis (26. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Besser sinnlos diskutieren, als "mimimi"-Posts zu erstellen oder gar rumzuflamen. Man setzt seine Prioritäten eben anders als andere...
> 
> Ich würde garantiert meinen Job nicht an den Nagel hängen, um gesponsort WoW zu spielen. Niemals im Leben.
> Irgendwann ist man älter, und was schreibt man dann auf die Bewerbung? 2004 - 2014 erfolgreich World-Firsts in WoW erbracht. Hui, damit beeindruckst du den zukünftigen Arbeitgeber bestimmt.
> Ich glaube der geringste Teil der LEute, die hier schreiben sind neidisch.




Also ich bin schon neidisch auf die Leute die soviel Zeit haben WoW zu Spielen,denn die hätte ich auch gerne.Nun ist es eben so das die meisten Spieler Casuals sind und darauf musste Blizzard reagieren denn die Casuals sind zahlende Kunden die man natürlich behalten möchte.


----------



## BimmBamm (28. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jo berichte ma von den Heros!



Wir sind jetzt zwei Heros angegangen. Equip ist blaues Nordend-Equip (aus Normal-Dungeons, von Quests und Crafting) und "altes" Kara/Z'A/Marken-Zeugs - nix T6 oder ähnliches. Mein "Glöckchen" hat sogar noch 2 grüne Nordend-Teile. Die "Stamm-Gruppe" (wir spielen öfters zusammen, sind aber kein wirklich eingespieltes Team) bestand aus Heil-Schamane, Def-Krieger, Off-Krieger, meinem Jäger und jeweils einem Rnd.

1. Burg Utgarde (Rnd: Off-Krieger)
Ab und zu wurde mal ein Gegner vom Heilschamanen gefroscht oder ein Eisfallenpfeil abgeschossen - ansonsten war das einfach draufhauen und weg damit. Der Rnd-Krieger fand übrigens nichts dabei, dem Tank beim Endboss den Verteidigerring ohne jegliches Nachfragen wegzuwürfeln und danach freudig zu fragen, wo es jetzt hinginge (ins TS kam er übrigens nicht; an irgendeiner Taktikmaßnahme wie z. B. den jeweiligen Spieler aus dem Eisblock beim ersten Boss zu hauen hatte er auch kein Interesse). Ein Schamane kann Wasserwandlung buffen - schlecht, wenn man die Abkürzung am Ende der Instanz nimmt (*matsch*). Mit Beschimpfungen ("Scheiß-Tank"; "Drecks-Gruppe") sowie umgehendem Verlassen der Gruppe hat er dann den kleinen Scherz gelassen hingenommen. Ein weiterer Eintrag auf der Liste!

2. Violette Festung (Rnd: Todesritter)
Wir erwischten als ersten Boss den Herren Zuramat, der immer mehr Adds herbeiruft, die nur ein zufällig ausgewählter Spieler für ein paar Sekunden umhauen kann, die aber mächtig Schaden verursachen. Nach 5 oder 6 Wipes lag das Viech endlich zuckend im Dreck - der Rest der Ini inklusive Endboss ist dagegen überhaupt kein Problem. Waren zwei Erfolge auf einmal (Der Non-Hero- als auch der Hero-Erfolg) für mich. Unser Rnd-Todesritter erwies sich als durchaus geduldig - er meinte, der Spaß im TS wiege die paar Repkosten durchaus auf, zumal es durch die dauernde Wiederholung des Events noch jede Menge zusätzliche Rufpunkte gab. Dank des erfarmten Leders (so ziemlich jeder Mob der Instanz ist kürschbar...kürschnerbar...fellabziehbar - auf jeden Fall lassen die alle was zum Ledern da) konnte ich danach Armschienen und Schultern durch gecraftetes Zeug ersetzen; neue Stiefel gab's auch noch!

Fazit: Gemessen an den Vorgänger-Heros scheinen die Nordend-Nachfolger nicht allzu schwierig; es braucht also kein T6, um die zu schaffen (siehe Arsenal "Bimmbamm - Gilneas" - und der Rest der Gruppe ist nicht hochwertiger bestückt; wir sind alles Kara-Z'A-Gimps); großartige Taktiken braucht es auch nicht. Mit besserer Ausrüstung wird es nicht schwieriger werden. Mit reinen Rnds würde ich die Dinger zum derzeitigen Stand dennoch nicht angehen, wer allerdings feste Spielpartner hat, die sich nicht allzu dämlich anstellen und auch nicht beim zweiten Wipe herumjammern, kann sich schon mal auf die Heroics einschießen - und hoffen, daß Blizz einen "Mega-Hyper-Heroic"-Modus nachliefert, weil ansonsten der "Heroic-Stoff" schnell abgeklappert sein dürfte. Heute abend geht's weiter mit dem Heroic-Stoff - auf Wunsch gibt's dann auch einen neuen Bericht. 



> Bei dir weiß ich das es kein Roxxor Bericht wird, insofern spannend!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*schnüff* Ich bin gerührt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## BlackBirdone (28. November 2008)

Interessant wenn sich 2 Gilden für was besseres halten weil se jett nen Scheich als Sponsor haben.
Interessant wirds erst wenn ne anderE topgilde denen nen Firstkill wegklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wird sicher geheult, das das Wetter so schlecht war, und man wegen der Sonne den Boss nicht sehen konnte da es auf dem Bildschirm gespiegelt hat... 

Arrogant sind se geworden die anderen nichts  gönnen (okay weit verbreitet ^^).

Sollen die sich ein abheulen das ihnen alles zu leicht ist, es ist so, wie einfach etwas ist hängt davon ab wieviel Zeit ich investiere , wenn eine Topgilde 24/7 die Woche Raidet und Spielt weil se gesponsort werden , kann nichts schwer genug sein.

Von mir aus soll Blizzard nene Raidblocker in die nächste Ini setzen wo bei einem Boss 100 Dinge beachtet werden müssen, nur um dann sagen zu können Ihr wolltet es schwerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dann werden Sie sich die Zähne außbeißen XD.





> Ich würde garantiert meinen Job nicht an den Nagel hängen, um gesponsort WoW zu spielen. Niemals im Leben.
> Irgendwann ist man älter, und was schreibt man dann auf die Bewerbung? 2004 - 2014 erfolgreich World-Firsts in WoW erbracht. Hui, damit beeindruckst du den zukünftigen Arbeitgeber bestimmt.
> Ich glaube der geringste Teil der LEute, die hier schreiben sind neidisch.



Sehr interessanter Gedanke, was machen die wenn WoW nichtmehr Entwickelt wird (was sicherlich in einigen Jahren passieren wird)?
Bewerben mit sagen wir mal 25 und sagen zu müssen das man bisher nichts im Leben erreicht hat was von Bedeutung ist? 
(Da rede ich von Beruflichen Dingen)


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. November 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Fazit: Gemessen an den Vorgänger-Heros scheinen die Nordend-Nachfolger nicht allzu schwierig; es braucht also kein T6, um die zu schaffen (siehe Arsenal "Bimmbamm - Gilneas" - und der Rest der Gruppe ist nicht hochwertiger bestückt; wir sind alles Kara-Z'A-Gimps); großartige Taktiken braucht es auch nicht. Mit besserer Ausrüstung wird es nicht schwieriger werden. Mit reinen Rnds würde ich die Dinger zum derzeitigen Stand dennoch nicht angehen, wer allerdings feste Spielpartner hat, die sich nicht allzu dämlich anstellen und auch nicht beim zweiten Wipe herumjammern, kann sich schon mal auf die Heroics einschießen - und hoffen, daß Blizz einen "Mega-Hyper-Heroic"-Modus nachliefert, weil ansonsten der "Heroic-Stoff" schnell abgeklappert sein dürfte. Heute abend geht's weiter mit dem Heroic-Stoff - auf Wunsch gibt's dann auch einen neuen Bericht.



Herzlichen Dank für deinen informativen UND unterhaltsamen Bericht (das sind ja zwei Sachen auf einmal, geht denn das ??)

Sehr gerne würde ich mehr hören wenn du Zeit und Muße finden solltest.

und gerührt musst du nicht sein, ich bin einfach (und wohl zur recht) davon aus gegangen, das dein Bericht sich nicht auf eine Aufzählung von Crits beschränkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ach ja und den WasserwandelbuffbeiderAbkürzungvonBUtip hört mein Schami grade mit großer Begeisterung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Edit: Wobei ich anmerken muss, T6 war für die BC Hero Innies auch nicht notwendig, zumindest nicht für die meisten. TS oder Sklaven Hero z.B. war für Blau-equippte sehr wohl zu meistern. Auch Bota Hero zeichnete sich nicht durch übertriebenen Schwierigkeitsgrad aus (Edit zum Edit: das Edit ist Unsinn sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lari (28. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank für deinen informativen UND unterhaltsamen Bericht (das sind ja zwei Sachen auf einmal, geht denn das ??)
> 
> Sehr gerne würde ich mehr hören wenn du Zeit und Muße finden solltest.


Schleimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ja, mal was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (28. November 2008)

Klar...ich gönne Ensidia oder wie sie nun auch immer heissen mögen ihren Spaß und ihre Erfolge.
Mir färbt sich auch nicht im geringsten das Gesicht grün vor Neid weil die so Pro sind und ich so Casual.
Die dürfen wegen mir gerne Firstkillen so lange und soviel sie wollen. 
Das war noch nie etwas, das mich als WoW Spieler belastet hat und je stören wird.

Aber zugegeben. Mittlerweile nehmen sich unsere lieben Teenage-Mutant-Ninja-Pros ganz schön wichtig.
Klar kann man sich als eine oder von mir aus die Top-Gilde sicherlich was einbilden. Aber was in letzter
Zeit aus dieser Richtung aufschlägt wird sicher nicht dazu führen das ich nen "Ensidia" Fanclub gründe.

Bescheidenheit ist eine Tugend und so ^.~


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (28. November 2008)

Ich kann dieses Ensidia bashing wirklich nicht nachvollziehen sie sagen doch nur das es zu leicht ist. 

Wir sind wirklich keine Topgilde aber wenn wir am ersten Raidabend die Hälfte der Bosse in Naxx legen ohne das wir Groß Taktiken gelesen haben ist es wirklich zu leicht wie ich finde. Ich möchte das gefühl mal wieder haben, wenn ein Boss erst nach 3 Wochen im staub liegt und nicht nach 2 Trys.

Bei den Heroics das selbe, die ersten Zwei Tage nach erreichen von 80 waren teilweise richtig schwer zu Heilen nun sind die Tanks wieder Krit Imun und es ist wieder so wie es bei BC aufgehört hatt, alles pullen -> Wegbomben. Wenigstens bekommt man in den Heroics nun den Ruf den man gerade braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (28. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Edit: Wobei ich anmerken muss, T6 war für die BC Hero Innies auch nicht notwendig, zumindest nicht für die meisten. TS oder Sklaven Hero z.B. war für Blau-equippte sehr wohl zu meistern. Auch Bota Hero zeichnete sich nicht durch übertriebenen Schwierigkeitsgrad aus



Das ist nen seltsamer Vergleich xDDD wäre ja auch schlimm wenn man die besten Items aus BC brauch um bc heros zu machen xDDD Wenn dann müssteste sagen "man brauch kein T3 für die heros" aber das konnte man ja eh durch die Q Items aus BC ersetzen xD


@BimmBamm schöner Bericht ich freue mich auf mehr =))

@All habter denn nun nen feinen Server für mich? xDD morgen sollten alle 3 games kommen (hab alten Acc gegen 3 neue spiele getauscht) und dann gehts komplett neu los (kein nerv auf ally und so hab ich 3 frei monate =) )


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Das ist nen seltsamer Vergleich xDDD wäre ja auch schlimm wenn man die besten Items aus BC brauch um bc heros zu machen xDDD Wenn dann müssteste sagen "man brauch kein T3 für die heros" aber das konnte man ja eh durch die Q Items aus BC ersetzen xD




Du hast recht, ich hatte T6 noch als Max im Kopf, da siehste mal wie geistig träge man im Alter wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Insofern ist mein edit tatsächlich etwas sinnlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (28. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Du hast recht, ich hatte T6 noch als Max im Kopf, da siehste mal wie geistig träge man im Alter wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schon okay überanstreng dein altes gehirn net so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich such immernoch horde pvp server =)


----------



## Kankru (28. November 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> who cares?
> mir gehen die am Allerwertesten vorbei.
> 
> "Ensidia"....
> ...



OH MANN!!!!

OH MANN!!!!

Ich stimme dir zu 100% zu! Endlich mal einer der ne gute Ansicht hat zu diesem Thema!


----------



## Faimith (28. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Das WoW was wir hier vorfinden wurde von casuals zu dem gemacht was es ist. Durch ständiges rumgeheule der content sei ihnen zu Zeitlastig aber wollen trotzdem alles sehen.



Es heulen sowiso immer irgendwelche Spieler rum, ganz egal ob Casuals oder die "richtigen" Zocker.
Aber in diesem Punkt stimme ich überein, wer schon vor dem Addon Wotlk im highcontent geraidet hat, vermisst wohl den Schwierigkeitsgrad in den Raidinstanzen, wem sie das zu verdanken haben ....... *gg*

Unsere Gilde hat seit gestern mit Naxx begonnen und dies auch erst mit einer 10ner Truppe, da wir noch nicht genügend Leute auf 80ig haben. Ich muss sagen, mir gefällts ganz gut, auch wenn die Bosse keine allzu grosse herausforderung sind, freue ich mich auf jeden neuen Fight.

Was auch noch sein könnte;
Da Naxx schon früher im Spiel integriert war und geraidet wurde, kennen sich heutzutage viele über die Bosse und Taktiken aus. Ich denke, dass trägt ebenso dazu bei, dass manche das Raiden für einfacher empfinden.

Ich freue mich einfach mal auf die 25ger Raids und auf die nächsten Patches (Solange diese etwas gutes mit sich bringen xD)


----------



## x.Ne0n (28. November 2008)

woohoo 

endlich haben die Gilden "Nihilium" auf den Servern keinen rechten Sinn mehr XD

Aber nun mal ganz ehrlich, wen Interessiert sowas?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem diesesn Ensidia, klingt für mich wie Nvidia.
Wer weis woher die den namen nur haben?!

Naja jedem das seine und wenn welche meinen sie müssen Worldfirstkills machen dann sollen sie das.
Damals jedoch in Counterstrike brauchten die Nihilium Leute noch wirklich skill um was zu erarbeiten, heute nur einarbeitung und das nötige Equip das hinterher geschmissen wird.


----------



## Regine55 (28. November 2008)

90% die Ensidia flamen sind doch nur neidisch...echt erbärmlich!


----------



## Monyesak (28. November 2008)

Regine55 schrieb:


> 90% die Ensidia flamen sind doch nur neidisch...echt erbärmlich!



100% die flamen, das Ensidia flamer neidisch sind, sind erbärmlich.


----------



## Taroth (28. November 2008)

Regine55 schrieb:


> 90% die Ensidia flamen sind doch nur neidisch...echt erbärmlich!



Das denk ich auch oft weil sonst seh ich kein grund seine Zeit zu vergäuden um flame posts zu schreiben =)


----------



## Regine55 (28. November 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> 100% die flamen, das Ensidia flamer neidisch sind, sind erbärmlich.




200% die flamen, das Ensidia´s flamer flamer flamen sind erbärmlich....

und nu?


----------



## Dalmus (28. November 2008)

Regine55 schrieb:


> 200% die flamen, das Ensidia´s flamer flamer flamen sind erbärmlich....
> 
> und nu?


Und nu haben wir ein mathematisches Problem.
"Immer einmal mehr wie Du" stößt irgendwann an seine Grenzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (28. November 2008)

ganz toll dalmus

naja regt euch weider über so nichtige dinge wie gildennamen auf


----------



## Dalmus (28. November 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> ganz toll dalmus


Hm, nun bin ich wieder mal am grübeln.
Wie hab ich denn das zu verstehen?
Ich mein... daß ich toll bin weiß ich ja, aber woher weißt _Du_ das? *paranoid umschau und Kameras such*


----------



## Lari (28. November 2008)

Vorsicht. Jemandem, der zu 90% Einzeiler schreibt würde ich keinen glauben schenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ergo: Du bist nicht toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (28. November 2008)

net streiten xDDDD

Sag mal Lari is der Priest lvl 35 dei nmain?


----------



## Thule1291 (28. November 2008)

klingt nach einem Grafikkarten-Hersteller. Wieso haben Top Gilden eigentlich keine eigenen Realms?


----------



## Lari (28. November 2008)

Ja, isser.
Dritter Anlauf mit WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (28. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Ohje wie ignorant jetzt werden die Casuals die 4 Jahre geflamed ham das sie mit ihren 1-2 Stunden am Tag nix reisen auch noch großkotzig weil Blizzard ihnen alles recht gemacht hat und WoW zum Krüppel gemacht ham. Die sollen nicht rumheulen und Blizz wird wow nicht wegen den ändern???? Tja Casuals hams ganz genauso gemacht und für die ham seis gemacht also können auich treue Kunden ihre Kritik äußern weil sie World of Warcraft wieder haben wollen und World of Casualcraft deinstallieren wollen -.-






ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Das WoW was wir hier vorfinden wurde von casuals zu dem gemacht was es ist. Durch ständiges rumgeheule der content sei ihnen zu Zeitlastig aber wollen trotzdem alles sehen.
> Hier meine Damen und Herren sehen wir das ultimative Beispiel für puuren egoismus.
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Lieber, Geld regiert die Welt

Und dazu gehört auch dein achsogeliebtes WOW....

Du zahlst 13 Euro und die Casuals auch nur gibt es etwa 8x mehr Casuals als sogenannte PRO POWER oder Whatever Gamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also is das blizzard schnuppe wenn sich Ensidia & Co verabschieden, es wird eine andere Gilde geben, die dann die World firsts holt und die Casuals werden auch bleiben. Also überleg dir mal was du schreibst und kuck evtl. mal über den Tellerrand hinaus.


----------



## Taroth (28. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ja, isser.
> Dritter Anlauf mit WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hatteste schon 70er??? Wie ist dein Realm soo???


----------



## migraene (28. November 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> Mein Lieber, Geld regiert die Welt
> 
> Und dazu gehört auch dein achsogeliebtes WOW....
> 
> ...


 Damit sollte ja wohl alles gesagt sein und das Pro-casual thema langsam mal ad acta gelegt werden...


----------



## evidenz (28. November 2008)

Steinigt und foltert mich, aber wer ist das?^^
Ich habe echt kp wer diese Gilde ist...


----------



## chyroon (28. November 2008)

evidenz schrieb:


> Steinigt und foltert mich, aber wer ist das?^^
> Ich habe echt kp wer diese Gilde ist...




(Nihilum+SKGaming)xFusion= Ensidia


----------



## Taroth (28. November 2008)

SOoooo meine 3 Games kamen doch schon heute d.h. ich geh eben duschen währenddessen wotlk installiert wird und dann gehts los *freu* =)


----------



## Philister (28. November 2008)

"pro Gamer" (dass ich nicht rofle) sollten sich den "casuals" dankbar zeigen - ohne sie würde wow nicht den umfang haben, den es heute hat. wenn überhaupt - dann kann man die diskussion wer hier nun das recht habe, das spiel nach seinem gusto zu verändern (kopf->tisch) nur aus einem wirtschaftlichen standpunkt beurteilen. und der - mein lieber pro gamer - ist mehr als eindeutig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teh / Kojin (28. November 2008)

Naja..Halt das ganze für 'ne Verschwörungstheorie..Ist mit Sicherheit Zufall.


----------



## Kankru (28. November 2008)

Regine55 schrieb:


> 90% die Ensidia flamen sind doch nur neidisch...echt erbärmlich!



Oh mann, neidisch auf Leute, die nach kurzer Zeit alles weg haben?
Neidisch darauf, nach kurzer Zeit nur noch zu farmen?
Neidisch darauf in Dalaran zu stehn und zu warten?
Neidisch darauf gelangweilt WoW zu spielen?
Neidisch darauf massig Gold in den Taschen zu haben und nicht zu wissen wohin damit?
Neidisch darauf, nach 1 Monat schon aufs nächste Addon zu drängeln?

NEIN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RodrigoGrimm (28. November 2008)

Progamer hin oder her, die haben Spaß dran WoW so zu erleben und wie man sieht: Wenn dir was Spaß macht bist du auch gut darin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marram (28. November 2008)

Also, im Großen und Ganzen hab ich immer Verständnis für beide Seiten gehabt und auch, wenn man nicht jeden glücklich machen kann, so kann man es wenigstens ausgewogen gestalten... Verständnis für beide Seiten, wie gesagt, aber auch nur, solange die jeweiligen auch Verständnis für den jeweils anderen aufbringen... Und wenn dann Egotrip-Powergamer oder Egotrip-Casuals daherkommen, die sich nen Scheiss um die anderen kümmern, dann haben wir genau das Problem, an dem es krankt... Denn solchen Leuten kann man es nie Recht machen, weil sie nie das gesamte Bild, sondern nur den Bereich 2 cm um ihre Nase herum sehen...

Im Übrigen sollte jeder verstehen, dass ein erheblicher Unterschied zwischen "casual gamer" und "bad player" ist... Bad player findest du auch im powergaming-Bereich zuhauf... Aber mit diesen ist etwas anspruchsvolles eben nicht möglich... Ich find es nicht schlimm, wenn Sachen schnell gehen, aber ich hätt's halt schon gern, wenn ich zumindest mal ein klein wenig geistig gefordert werde... Wem das zuviel ist, Solitär gibt's schon und für Fang den Hut braucht man nichtmal Strom... Wer tolle Bilder sehen will, kann sich nen Film angucken... Der Punkt ist hier, dass die aktuellen Geschehnisse eher in Richtung Ausverkauf bzw. Burnout gehen... Die Cashcow wird nun richtig ausgemolken und dann war's das... Denn, die Mysterien "Wie mag's wohl in der Instanz sein?" gibt es nicht mehr, weil jeder alles gesehen hat... Und was passiert denn dann? Langeweile tritt ein, gibt ja nichts neues und vor allem nichts besonderes mehr... Die Spannung lebt davon, dass man nach oben schielt, wenn man selbst noch nicht soweit ist, das ist im RL nicht anders... Und schnell sind wir bei dem Kindergarten-Prinzip "Hahaha! Wir haben alle gewonnen!" und das schliesst auch das völlig verhaltensgestörte Kind mit ein, dass die ganze Zeit nur damit verbracht hat, die anderen ernsthaft zu stören, zu beleidigen und "alles kaputt zu machen"... Weiss nicht, ob ich will, dass die das gleiche erreichen wie der, der stets alles für seine Freunde tut, ganz davon ab, ob er ein guter Spieler ist, aber wenigstens sollten die belohnt werden, die sich Mühe geben...


----------

